# ? The Next Update



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2021)

When do you think we will hear about the next update? What do you hope or think we will get or see?
Was the New Year stuff considered January's thing?


----------



## Serabee (Jan 16, 2021)

I believe the last update said late January, and teased Pave. So, all that's confirmed is we'll get info on Festivale- which I imagine will involve some new DIYs, maybe a new reaction or two (I have to assume we'll at least be getting a dance), and feathers.

Other than that, everything is speculation!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jan 16, 2021)

As above, the only thing confirmed atm is the return of Pave o: I really hope we'll get some more food items tbh and maybe some more furniture and hopefully Brewster. Though I'm sure we'll get some announcement about the next update in a week or so


----------



## Rosch (Jan 16, 2021)

They teased the winter update and gave it a release window of late November. We got a trailer on Nov. 17th, then it was released on Nov. 19th.

They teased Pave for late January, so I'm expecting a trailer and the launch between the 18th-22nd.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2021)

more food items would be really great.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 16, 2021)

I mean it's mid-January now, so I'd expect a teaser video maybe this week. Hopefully.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2021)

My villager said " when you get so much chocolate on Valentine's Day that you can't even it all" today. I don't know if it is new. He was teaching me the reaction resignation.


----------



## Pintuition (Jan 16, 2021)

I hope we get the announcement this week at least! My guess is they’ll announce it Tuesday or Wednesday and push through the update later in the week or next week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

i'm hoping an update trailer will be released soon, i literally cannot wait 

i thought pave's NL event was in february though, maybe it'll be earlier in NH ☆


----------



## xara (Jan 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i'm hoping an update trailer will be released soon, i literally cannot wait
> 
> i thought pave's NL event was in february though, maybe it'll be earlier in NH ☆



i believe it _was_ in february but most of the events that we’ve gotten so far didn’t take place immediately after the update dropped + i’m hoping that we’ll be getting more than just pave and festivale so if it does still take place in february, i’m hoping that we’ll have other new content to hold us over until then. :’)


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 17, 2021)

It's all in the matter of time before the next announcement. I can't wait!


----------



## Burumun (Jan 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i'm hoping an update trailer will be released soon, i literally cannot wait
> 
> i thought pave's NL event was in february though, maybe it'll be earlier in NH ☆





xara said:


> i believe it _was_ in february but most of the events that we’ve gotten so far didn’t take place immediately after the update dropped + i’m hoping that we’ll be getting more than just pave and festivale so if it does still take place in february, i’m hoping that we’ll have other new content to hold us over until then. :’)


If I'm understood the wiki correctly, it should take place the day before Mardi Gras, meaning it'll be February 15th this year.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm also hoping to get the update announced sometime in the next week, hopefully sooner rather than later! and aside from the obvious introduction of Pave I don't really know what else to expect, and I don't want to throw expectations out there only to be disappointed with what we do get. obviously I'm holding out for Brewster but I'm not sure they'd introduce two big NPCs at once (although we can hope!)


----------



## DVD (Jan 17, 2021)

Hope they announce it soon, and since this update would be only festivale, I think we could expect something maybe not big, but at least an addition to gameplay other than the holiday stuff. Idk what they would do though, I don't wanna especulate too much and get my hopes up, even though I'm still hoping for Brewster and Gyroids too sometime in the future lmao


----------



## Rosch (Jan 17, 2021)

Burumun said:


> If I'm understood the wiki correctly, it should take place the day before Mardi Gras, meaning it'll be February 15th this year.



That's what I find interesting. Typically, updates are released near the event date (except Halloween which is a month early because of all the prep).

Festivale isn't until next month but the update is aimed this month. Unless Festivale takes almost a month to prep now, there's definitely something else included.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 17, 2021)

If I remember right, they did the trailer for Harvest Day pretty close to the actual event. It was one week exactly from when the event dropped. I checked the wiki page for the Festivale and it states that 2021 Festivale is slated for Feb 15th. So we could get the trailer late January or early February/Feb 8th (as that would be 1 week)


----------



## Rosch (Jan 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> If I remember right, they did the trailer for Harvest Day pretty close to the actual event. It was one week exactly from when the event dropped. I checked the wiki page for the Festivale and it states that 2021 Festivale is slated for Feb 15th. So we could get the trailer late January or early February/Feb 8th (as that would be 1 week)


The update comes out this month.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> That's what I find interesting. Typically, updates are released near the event date (except Halloween which is a month early because of all the prep).
> 
> Festivale isn't until next month but the update is aimed this month. Unless Festivale takes almost a month to prep now, there's definitely something else included.


I didn't realize that about the events so close after the updates, huh. But I also wouldn't be surprised if by late January they do mean late January - as in, we still have two weeks to go before the announcement and update. I couldn't really find anything about in-game events in late January - Groundhog Day and Setsubun seem to be in the first few days of February, and the Lunar New Year won't be until February 11th.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 17, 2021)

It’ll probably be announced this week. I wouldn’t expect too much. I’d say we’re getting Pavé, new furniture, a new dance reaction and they may end the announcement hinting a March 1-year-anniversary update (which will be a juicy one).


----------



## LeenaM (Jan 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> My villager said " when you get so much chocolate on Valentine's Day that you can't even it all" today. I don't know if it is new. He was teaching me the reaction resignation.


Having chocolate in AC would be so good ! Imagine chocolate furniture to go with the wallpaper and flooring 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 17, 2021



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It’ll probably be announced this week. I wouldn’t expect too much. I’d say we’re getting Pavé, new furniture, a new dance reaction and they may end the announcement hinting a March 1-year-anniversary update (which will be a juicy one).


True, I'm really hoping we'll get a real big update soon, and march would be the perfect time to do it!


----------



## bam94- (Jan 17, 2021)

I think the trailer will drop on either Tuesday or Thursday. And other than Pavé, I’m trying not to get my hopes up for too much! At this point I honestly don’t know what they’ll add as I can imagine it’ll just be the Festivalé event.


----------



## DVD (Jan 17, 2021)

It is best not to get too high expectations of anything extra apart from the festivale thing for this update, then we will definitely be pleasantly surprised with whatever comes!


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 17, 2021)

This update will be the deciding factor if I continue to play new horizons much this year or not. If they only give us the Pave event so that we have 1 day of new content in the middle of February I'd be really, really disappointed and not look forward to more updates this year. A lot of people are saying this update is what will set the tone for future updates this year and I think the same. What I'd really like to see are more things for us to do daily. I'm not picky, I just want a reason to get excited daily for the game again, and releasing an update with no new content except for one event next month is not going to do it for me.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 17, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> This update will be the deciding factor if I continue to play new horizons much this year or not. If they only give us the Pave event so that we have 1 day of new content in the middle of February I'd be really, really disappointed and not look forward to more updates this year. A lot of people are saying this update is what will set the tone for future updates this year and I think the same. What I'd really like to see are more things for us to do daily. I'm not picky, I just want a reason to get excited daily for the game again, and releasing an update with no new content except for one event next month is not going to do it for me.


I can really understand this. I am hoping for at least one month of content for February, kinda like how Halloween was. I suppose Pave is for January though from the looks of it. But you are absolutely right. We should get seeing more stuff This year because of the holidays and seasonal stuff having already been added. February isn't the one year mark though and I am hoping for perhaps some sort of love thing to reference Valentines Day. I am not sure that is a large enough holiday, but it is mentioned in villager dialog so maybe it is. I would think after the anniversary update in March will be the new tone setting. I would like to see nook items expanded on as well as just other items in general and more NPCs.


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 17, 2021)

As other people have put it in this thread, I'm not expecting _much _for the Festivale update. The event itself, some new furniture, probably something new to redeem with Nook Miles, and some stuff for additional holidays in the Nook Stop.

However... imo, the March update's going to be the start of the next phase of AC:NH. We've gotten past all the basic stuff that urgently needed to be added in, now's the time for all the stuff they've been developing in the background in the past year, the stuff that takes a bit more time to develop. I've no idea what's specifically coming, given they've started being a bit sneakier with the stuff that's in active development in response to dataminers posting stuff online (and also I'm not personally a dataminer) but I feel as if there's a good chance that stuff like the museum shop and cafe, gyroids and the rest of the crops are going to turn up this year.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 17, 2021)

I was hoping for the Nook's Cranny update...but I'm at the point where unless they add new furniture, I wouldn't need to buy anything anyways...

...unless Gracie has the top floor again...


----------



## azurill (Jan 17, 2021)

I would think maybe an announcement for the update either at the end of the week or early next week.It will most likely be just Pavé and maybe a few small things.
Probably won’t happen but I would love a nook mile item that looks like greenhouse to store flowes, trees and bushes. Probably won’t get anything big like Brewster until the March update.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 17, 2021)

azurill said:


> I would think maybe an announcement for the update either at the end of the week or early next week.It will most likely be just Pavé and maybe a few small things.
> Probably won’t happen but I would love a nook mile item that looks like greenhouse to store flowes, trees and bushes. Probably won’t get anything big like Brewster until the March update.



I would love a green house type of way, hopefully one day they develop something related to this


----------



## azurill (Jan 17, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I would love a green house type of way, hopefully one day they develop something related to this


I sure hope so it would make a great addition for people who have farms on their islands.


----------



## bleached (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm praying for an upgrade for Nooks! The T and T Emporium was so cool, it was by far my favourite building. I'd also love to see Labelle's store coming back :] I know the Able Sisters sell accessories, but it would be nice to see Labelle and Gracie sell more expensive, seasonal accessories like in the past games.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm really excited for the return of Pavé. I think they're a super underrated special character. I'm also hoping to see more furniture sets from New Leaf make a comeback. The furniture in New Leaf was really unique, especially the Gracie sets.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't know why anyone would expect big things out of this January update. What this update aims to do after all is to fill the missing gap that they couldn't last year since this game came out in March. They only got Festivale missing, so it's going to be focusing on that. I wouldn't have high expectations because of that. Besides, the updates have been quite small so far in a very drip-feeding manner.

Now, I do think the anniversary update is something we should be looking forward to, now that's when the relevant stuff comes to play. They don't have any more events to cover, they can go big and give us buildings/furniture since what else could they do at that point? So yes, i'm excited about more content, but my eyes are on the march update if anything! It's all up from there!


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 17, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect big things out of this January update. What this update aims to do after all is to fill the missing gap that they couldn't last year since this game came out in March. They only got Festivale missing, so it's going to be focusing on that. I wouldn't have high expectations because of that. Besides, the updates have been quite small so far in a very drip-feeding manner.
> 
> Now, I do think the anniversary update is something we should be looking forward to, now that's when the relevant stuff comes to play. They don't have any more events to cover, they can go big and give us buildings/furniture since what else could they do at that point? So yes, i'm excited about more content, but my eyes are on the march update if anything! It's all up from there!



I agree. I don't know why people think that this will be the definitive update when the game hasn't been out for a year now. I think the real definitive update that will set the tone for the rest of the year will be the update after the Mario 30th Anniversary update in March. Then the game will have been out for a whole year and we should be getting updates that are not major holiday-related.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm in the "Pavé and not much else" group. I'm looking forward to it since it will be the first update I've been here for, but I'm more interested in the anniversary update (seriously hoping they'll bring back my favourite set - the Rococo set). 

I do like Pavé though, so I'll be happy to see his return!


----------



## Raz (Jan 17, 2021)

I mean, one thing has to be said: don't get your hopes up, expecting for an anniversary update in March because this is pure speculation. We don't even know if such update is gonna happen. People simply deduced we would be getting a big update in March, but there's no official talk about such thing as far as I know. 

There is a possibility that we won't get anything in March. I do think that they will eventually release a bug update like Welcome Amiibo for NH, possibly as a 2.0 update, but I don't have anything that tells me it's gonna be released in March. The covid situation in Japan has gotten worse, for all I know, in the last couple weeks (they're already talking about cancelling the Olympics). There's a possibility that this can also have an effect on the development of games, including Animal Crossing.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm not too fussed on when the next update comes if i'm being honest. I'm just going with the flow. They will release it when they are ready too. 

I never get my hopes up too much for these updates, because I don't want to be disappointed. But I'm sure whatever they release will be great.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2021



charmingpeach said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect big things out of this January update. What this update aims to do after all is to fill the missing gap that they couldn't last year since this game came out in March. They only got Festivale missing, so it's going to be focusing on that. I wouldn't have high expectations because of that. Besides, the updates have been quite small so far in a very drip-feeding manner.
> 
> Now, I do think the anniversary update is something we should be looking forward to, now that's when the relevant stuff comes to play. They don't have any more events to cover, they can go big and give us buildings/furniture since what else could they do at that point? So yes, i'm excited about more content, but my eyes are on the march update if anything! It's all up from there!



Does anyone know for sure that we are getting an update in March? I want to get excited about it, but what if it doesn't happen.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 18, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I'm not too fussed on when the next update comes if i'm being honest. I'm just going with the flow. They will release it when they are ready too.
> 
> I never get my hopes up too much for these updates, because I don't want to be disappointed. But I'm sure whatever they release will be great.
> 
> ...



yes March 2021
animal crossing and mario shown side by side when talking about mario anniversary products.
announcement said super mario themed furniture in animal crossing new horizons march 2021


----------



## annex (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm hoping they give us more pattern space. I have one spot left.

I'm very excited to see what Pave gives us. I like the pave furniture in past games, and so far in Horizons they are giving us better looking items. I'm hopeful that we will get a prettier set of pave furniture.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> yes March 2021
> animal crossing and mario shown side by side when talking about mario anniversary products.
> announcement said super mario themed furniture in animal crossing new horizons march 2021



Ohh, thank you for this! I had no idea. OK, now I'm excited.


----------



## YueClemes (Jan 18, 2021)

i guess it will be just Pavé update with small change since Pavé event gonna in Feb. And next update we will get on Mar like anniversary's update with big things so no big hoping for now xD


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 18, 2021)

I definitely feel we’ll get an announcement on the Pave update exact date this week, since they’ve confirmed the update would arrive late January. In pretty much every update so far, they’ve thrown in a few extra goodies, so I think we’ll see the same deal with this upcoming update. 

Then in March, there’s the Super Mario update. They’ve also been very vocal about supporting ACNH likely for years to come, so I would definitely put my money on there being even more updates to come this year.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 18, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Does anyone know for sure that we are getting an update in March? I want to get excited about it, but what if it doesn't happen.


I can see why you'd be skeptical about it and I don't blame you. We haven't had a word from Nintendo regarding updates and especially when those would be coming, but every evidence seems to point towards March being the next update that we will see coming. Plus, it would be only logical that they decide to drop the 2.0 version of the game then to keep the game going, especially when so many people will be talking about the game on its anniversary (thus meaning more publicity for this update)

As MiniPocketWorld said, we have the Mario anniversary collaboration coming in March 2021, which happens to align with NH's anniversary. Apart from that and the way they have been handing out updates (every two months), Doug Bowser stated in an interview with Polygon that he can definitely see this second year receiving updates just like the first year (source) So everything of course isn't set in stone, but given everything that's been said, it seems to be the case!


----------



## Raz (Jan 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> yes March 2021
> animal crossing and mario shown side by side when talking about mario anniversary products.
> announcement said super mario themed furniture in animal crossing new horizons march 2021


So that's what people have been mixing up with an update to commemorate one year of ACNH. I've seen people talk about us getting an update in March to mark ACNH's 1st anniversary, but they're mixing that up with the Mario 35th Anniversary event that, among other things, will bring a few Mario-themed items to ACNH (but it's not an event exclusive to ACNH, with the re-release of 3D World, expansion of the Lego Mario line of toys, end of Super Mario Bros 35's lifecycle...).


----------



## DVD (Jan 18, 2021)

Whatever ends up coming, there HAS to be an update eventually, if not in march, in april or may, to continue the same rhythm of updates they've been serving us. Whatever the contents of any updates beyond the Pavé thing and the Mario stuff we just can't know until they're announced, let's see what they got


----------



## Mick (Jan 18, 2021)

Raz said:


> So that's what people have been mixing up with an update to commemorate one year of ACNH. I've seen people talk about us getting an update in March to mark ACNH's 1st anniversary, but they're mixing that up with the Mario 35th Anniversary event that, among other things, will bring a few Mario-themed items to ACNH (but it's not an event exclusive to ACNH, with the re-release of 3D World, expansion of the Lego Mario line of toys, end of Super Mario Bros 35's lifecycle...).



Exactly, I don't really see how to justify the jump from Mario themed items to "Big anniversary update with lots of items and brewster and gyroids and extra patterns and..." We can hope for stuff, of course. But I see people hyping each other up to dangerous levels, and the potential for disappointment is huge.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 18, 2021)

Mick said:


> Exactly, I don't really see how to justify the jump from Mario themed items to "Big anniversary update with lots of items and brewster and gyroids and extra patterns and..." We can hope for stuff, of course. But I see people hyping each other up to dangerous levels, and the potential for disappointment is huge.



I wonder if the Mario  items are going to be temporary items we purchase at the Nook Stop.

I'm getting more excited every day now as we move closer to the end of January. My guess is the next update will drop on that last Friday of January in Japan (January 29), though I won't mind getting it this week. Any day now we should see the trailer.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 18, 2021)

Do you think this is like a smaller update or are we getting some additional features? I keep my expectations low as I think the big update will happen when the game has its first birthday, but I'd love to see something like shop upgrades / additional shops.


----------



## Mick (Jan 18, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I wonder if the Mario  items are going to be temporary items we purchase at the Nook Stop.
> 
> I'm getting more excited every day now as we move closer to the end of January. My guess is the next update will drop on that last Friday of January in Japan (January 29), though I won't mind getting it this week. Any day now we should see the trailer.



Not sure how they would do it. It could be "seasonal" and available for purchase for a little while, or maybe just delivered right to our mailbox like some other update items have been, or even acquired through some entirely new mechanic. I do kinda hope they're not temporary in case some of them are actually nice or useful.

I'm definitely getting excited knowing that a trailer/update is getting closer again! I have no idea how they do their video scheduling, though. It seems to be a surprise every time.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 18, 2021)

Maybe as a nook mile item? When i think of super mario themed furinture i think of more than one item. So i dont think it will be a random in your mail item like ring fit was.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 18, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect big things out of this January update. What this update aims to do after all is to fill the missing gap that they couldn't last year since this game came out in March. They only got Festivale missing, so it's going to be focusing on that. I wouldn't have high expectations because of that. *Besides, the updates have been quite small so far in a very drip-feeding manner.*



I disagree with this. Not all updates have been small. Looking back, we had an update that gave us Leif and Redd and an art gallery. We had an update that gave us diving and sea creatures, giving us more tasks to do as well with hours of new game play. I'd say those were pretty big updates. Sure the update will focus on Festivale, but it doesn't have to only focus on that. Plenty of updates had an event plus other interesting things added too, so I really don't see why people wouldn't expect more.


----------



## Raz (Jan 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Maybe as a nook mile item? When i think of super mario themed furinture i think of more than one item. So i dont think it will be a random in your mail item like ring fit was.


That would be the best way to introduce these items. By not making them a limited-time thing, it doesn't punish people who still haven't gotten the game (we're in the middle of a pandemic and a global economic crisis, videogames aren't a necessity or a priority for people right now, and they're also expensive).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 18, 2021)

Raz said:


> That would be the best way to introduce these items. By not making them a limited-time thing, it doesn't punish people who still haven't gotten the game (we're in the middle of a pandemic and a global economic crisis, videogames aren't a necessity or a priority for people right now, and they're also expensive).


Plus i could see trying to encourage trading. I just dont know if they would do color varients of mario furniture.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 18, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I disagree with this. Not all updates have been small. Looking back, we had an update that gave us Leif and Redd and an art gallery. We had an update that gave us diving and sea creatures, giving us more tasks to do as well with hours of new game play. I'd say those were pretty big updates. Sure the update will focus on Festivale, but it doesn't have to only focus on that. Plenty of updates had an event plus other interesting things added too, so I really don't see why people wouldn't expect more.


That's totally respectable. However, the events have put events with just a few pieces of furniture related to them on the table and not gameplay mechanics or important quality of life changes or the expected nook expansions (Farming was the only new gameplay aspect throughout a whole year and it is quite underdeveloped right now). But again, this is merely my opinion and what might satisfy me might not satisfy you and vice versa, if you're happy with it then that's what counts! Given the fact that there are many updates to be delivered, I like to think that Nintendo will cater to all of our tastes!


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> I can see why you'd be skeptical about it and I don't blame you. We haven't had a word from Nintendo regarding updates and especially when those would be coming, but every evidence seems to point towards March being the next update that we will see coming. Plus, it would be only logical that they decide to drop the 2.0 version of the game then to keep the game going, especially when so many people will be talking about the game on its anniversary (thus meaning more publicity for this update)
> 
> As MiniPocketWorld said, we have the Mario anniversary collaboration coming in March 2021, which happens to align with NH's anniversary. Apart from that and the way they have been handing out updates (every two months), Doug Bowser stated in an interview with Polygon that he can definitely see this second year receiving updates just like the first year (source) So everything of course isn't set in stone, but given everything that's been said, it seems to be the case!



Do we know if the game will receive support beyond 2021? You said, there will definitely be updates in 2020, which is great. But has Nintendo said anything about 2022 or whether there will be more major updates? As of now, it's been mostly new festivals. I'd love to see some more updates like the Summer ones that introduced new features.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 19, 2021)

Today’s the day, I can feel it!! (I hope )


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 19, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Today’s the day, I can feel it!! (I hope )


If theres a private video on the AC utube playlist in abt 30 mins then yes. If not , sadly no


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> If theres a private video on the AC utube playlist in abt 30 mins then yes. If not , sadly no



Where can we see that? I just took a look at the Animal Crossing playlist of the Nintendo-channel and didn't see anything. But I don't know if I missed something.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 19, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Where can we see that? I just took a look at the Animal Crossing playlist of the Nintendo-channel and didn't see anything. But I don't know if I missed something.


Its in that playlist yes.  U  see a private vid in the playlist if they are releasing the trailer that day. Rn theres nothing so the trailers for sure not comin today based on the previous releases.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 19, 2021)

Today feels right for a trailer at 9am EST, fingers crossed.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 19, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I disagree with this. Not all updates have been small. Looking back, we had an update that gave us Leif and Redd and an art gallery. We had an update that gave us diving and sea creatures, giving us more tasks to do as well with hours of new game play. I'd say those were pretty big updates. Sure the update will focus on Festivale, but it doesn't have to only focus on that. Plenty of updates had an event plus other interesting things added too, so I really don't see why people wouldn't expect more.



Interesting idea... Neither Leif, Redd and art gallery nor diving was something new in AC, as we had this in New Leaf already. ACNH has been released WITHOUT those features or those has been implemented later.
It may be considered as something new, something extra just for new players not familiar with previous iterations. Only noticeable improvements I noticed is Redd boat, as we can closer look at art pieces being sold by him, this is step forward.
Leif has been existing before, in NL had own store. Diving and sea creatures - it's repetition from NL, and this repetition was simplified. as example jellyfish is not longer in the game whilst diving. Pascal existed before, in almost same form and had similar behaviour, just now we getting new gifts from him. Art gallery, again same thing "added" as extra feature.



charmingpeach said:


> That's totally respectable. However, the events have put events with just a few pieces of furniture related to them on the table and not gameplay mechanics or important quality of life changes or the expected nook expansions (Farming was the only new gameplay aspect throughout a whole year and it is quite underdeveloped right now). But again, this is merely my opinion and what might satisfy me might not satisfy you and vice versa, if you're happy with it then that's what counts! Given the fact that there are many updates to be delivered, I like to think that Nintendo will cater to all of our tastes!



I agree, farming... but wait... I'm not so sure if it could be called "farming", we just received pumpkins with colour variations and they were kept, despite the season change. No other crops, no other mechanics involved. It looks like it barely scratches the surface of farming. Interesting feature, but completely unfinished and looks forgotten.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like no update trailer today.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 19, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Looks like no update trailer today.


yep :,(, maybe tomorrow


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 19, 2021)

Mick said:


> Not sure how they would do it. It could be "seasonal" and available for purchase for a little while, or maybe just delivered right to our mailbox like some other update items have been, or even acquired through some entirely new mechanic. I do kinda hope they're not temporary in case some of them are actually nice or useful.



There is the "Special Items" (or something like that) category in the Nook Stop where we can currently buy the same items daily, such as diving suit, K.K. music, a Nintendo Switch, etc. Maybe they can throw a bunch of Mario items in there as permanent items. 

Otherwise, due to the value of such items, perhaps we get a new store expansion and they sell raffle tickets for Nook Miles. We then use those tickets to redeem Mario items.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 19, 2021)

Mini game for mario items as a prize would be really fun but i am not so sure they would do something that big.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Its in that playlist yes.  U  see a private vid in the playlist if they are releasing the trailer that day. Rn theres nothing so the trailers for sure not comin today based on the previous releases.



Thanks! That's good to know. Let's hope for tomorrow then...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m thinking it’ll be released on thursday!


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

Hopefully, yes. I'm really looking forward to it! Do we know whether there will be updates beyond 2021?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 19, 2021)

LeenaM said:


> Having chocolate in AC would be so good ! Imagine chocolate furniture to go with the wallpaper and flooring



Yeah. Just do not put any of that furniture next to a Fireplace or any other furniture item that you can set a fire on.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't want to get my hopes up so I'm going in with low expectations


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 19, 2021)

I had my hopes for an update trailer today too but am hoping for Thursday now. I know the days they release the trailers are random weekdays, but the times are usually the same right? Does anyone know the time frame when they release them? I'm in PST and I'm pretty sure they've all been released early in the morning when I'm usually asleep but not sure the exact time.



Monokuma73 said:


> Interesting idea... Neither Leif, Redd and art gallery nor diving was something new in AC, as we had this in New Leaf already. ACNH has been released WITHOUT those features or those has been implemented later.
> It may be considered as something new, something extra just for new players not familiar with previous iterations. Only noticeable improvements I noticed is Redd boat, as we can closer look at art pieces being sold by him, this is step forward.
> Leif has been existing before, in NL had own store. Diving and sea creatures - it's repetition from NL, and this repetition was simplified. as example jellyfish is not longer in the game whilst diving. Pascal existed before, in almost same form and had similar behaviour, just now we getting new gifts from him. Art gallery, again same thing "added" as extra feature.



Oh I wasn't saying they were 100% new. I'm not denying they are adding things back in updates that were already in new leaf. I was just saying for an update in general those were pretty decently sized and gave us more to do in the game.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 19, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I had my hopes for an update trailer today too but am hoping for Thursday now. I know the days they release the trailers are random weekdays, but the times are usually the same right? Does anyone know the time frame when they release them? I'm in PST and I'm pretty sure they've all been released early in the morning when I'm usually asleep but not sure the exact time.


They're always at 3 PM CET, whatever that is in your timezone.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 19, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I had my hopes for an update trailer today too but am hoping for Thursday now. I know the days they release the trailers are random weekdays, but the times are usually the same right? Does anyone know the time frame when they release them? I'm in PST and I'm pretty sure they've all been released early in the morning when I'm usually asleep but not sure the exact time.



EDIT: I deleted this because I was wrong about the times trailers came out. It looks like a weekday (Mon-Fri) at 9am EST is the usual release time


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 19, 2021)

Sara? said:


> yep :,(, maybe tomorrow



I have my bet on Thursday


----------



## Sara? (Jan 19, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I have my bet on Thursday



i like Thursday too cant wait for new content its the first time i feel hunger for new content i think


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 19, 2021)

Sara? said:


> i like Thursday too cant wait for new content its the first time i feel hunger for new content i think



I hope you love what is coming! Updates are exciting!

I look forward to them now and I feel that anticipated feeling. Now it is more like "surprise me Nintendo!" than "I know (insert feature) is coming".


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 19, 2021)

At this point I don’t know what to expect when it comes to new or returning features and when we get them, but I do hope we get something more than Pavé with this update.

I need the trailer to drop soon. _I can’t wait any longer. _


----------



## Sara? (Jan 19, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I hope you love what is coming! Updates are exciting!
> 
> I look forward to them now and I feel that anticipated feeling. Now it is more like "surprise me Nintendo!" than "I know (insert feature) is coming".



Same i think i understand what you mean, i am at a point which what i really want is innovations, freshness and just to genuinely be actually surprised. I think i crave for new real content and gameplay dynamics. Lets see if nintendo will ever surprise us like this ( i do admit i did love and get a bit of that sense with the halloween update )


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 19, 2021)

I have zero motivation to
Play Rn so i hope the new update will hit soon. And that hopefully it’ll give me motivation to get back to playing. I don’t expect big things from the update but just new items excite me lol. So I’m hoping for the best!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 19, 2021)

hopefully they eventually add a post office cause my mailbox been full for months but I don't wanna throw any away. If only we had a way to store them....


----------



## Glake (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm thinking the event will be on Thursday or Friday this week, with the actual update dropping Sunday or Monday night. Seeing as actual Mardi Gras is on the 16th of Feb this year, I have a feeling either the update will include some sort of new material for us to grind for up until the event, or will introduce some new additions to the game (hopefully café or something).


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 19, 2021)

Hmm... Not sure what we'll get in terms of a seasonal update, but I do hope they will add more custom design slots and things like that! Just some features that would make things so much easier and more convenient~


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 19, 2021)

I was just thinking how much I hate deleting every letter one by one. Wouldn’t a QOL update be super sweet that lets us delete all the letters at once?
*looking at you HHA*


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> Hmm... Not sure what we'll get in terms of a seasonal update, but I do hope they will add more custom design slots and things like that! Just some features that would make things so much easier and more convenient~



I really hope for a quality-of-life update. I mean, they probably couldn't do this last year because changing something so fundamental probably takes some time. But maybe this or the next update could improve the UI a bit


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 20, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> I was just thinking how much I hate deleting every letter one by one. Wouldn’t a QOL update be super sweet that lets us delete all the letters at once?
> *looking at you HHA*


It is unfortunate, but bulk-deleting letters is going to be as unlikely to be added to the game as bulk-crafting...


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 20, 2021)

JasonBurrows said:


> It is unfortunate, but bulk-deleting letters is going to be as unlikely to be added to the game as bulk-crafting...



Probably, yeah... But they've had a lot of time now to add stuff like bulk-crafting. Maybe for the anniversary update.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 20, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Probably, yeah... But they've had a lot of time now to add stuff like bulk-crafting. Maybe for the anniversary update.



I wouldn't even expect bulk crafting. I feel like that is one of those tiny things that the developers are firm on because of their vision for the game.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 20, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I wouldn't even expect bulk crafting. I feel like that is one of those tiny things that the developers are firm on because of their vision for the game.



I get your point, but this seems more like a problem that is caused by the lack of updates to the UI compared to older games in the series, not really the design philosophy behind the game. And even if that is the case, this is something that was universally criticized. So maybe they realize that this is something that fans really want. But yeah, I wouldn't count on it to happen...


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 20, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> I get your point, but this seems more like a problem that is caused by the lack of updates to the UI compared to older games in the series, not really the design philosophy behind the game. And even if that is the case, this is something that was universally criticized. So maybe they realize that this is something that fans really want. But yeah, I wouldn't count on it to happen...



I am curious. I have been seeing people say they want the UI to change, but how is the UI bad this time? I find it rather smooth in this iteration. What could change about it to make it better?

Is it just about the repetitive speech menus for shopping, the airport, and things of that nature? Or is it something about the item menu?


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 20, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I am curious. I have been seeing people say they want the UI to change, but how is the UI bad this time? I find it rather smooth in this iteration. What could change about it to make it better?
> 
> Is it just about the repetitive speech menus for shopping, the airport, and things of that nature? Or is it something about the item menu?



The repetitive speech menus are one of the problems. But for me it it's more the smaller things. For example, whenever Leif shows up, I want to purchase multiple bushes because I don't know when he'll visit my island again. You can only buy 5 at a time, though. So if I want to buy more than that, just in case, it basically becomes mashing the A-button. The same applies to crafting in bulk. As NH requires you to buy tools more often or craft them, it feels even more apparent than in NL.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 20, 2021)

I got my hopes too high the previous times. I don’t see what I really want (gyroids, brewster, dead trees) happening in the next update. I think it’s just Pave. Keeping my expectations low. I don’t even like the pave set.

Maybe the year anniversary on March will be big? Here I’m hoping since March is my birthday


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 20, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> The repetitive speech menus are one of the problems. But for me it it's more the smaller things. For example, whenever Leif shows up, I want to purchase multiple bushes because I don't know when he'll visit my island again. You can only buy 5 at a time, though. So if I want to buy more than that, just in case, it basically becomes mashing the A-button. The same applies to crafting in bulk. As NH requires you to buy tools more often or craft them, it feels even more apparent than in NL.



That makes sense! I guess I think of that more as menu options than UI.  It would be nice to purchase things in bulk. Especially customizing kits.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 21, 2021)

Have a feeling the trailer drops today..idk why


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 21, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> That makes sense! I guess I think of that more as menu options than UI.  It would be nice to purchase things in bulk. Especially customizing kits.



I think yours is the better expression for it. I don't think this update will include anything like that, but I'm hopeful they tackle it this year.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 21, 2021)

For every, "The trailer's going to drop today. I can feel it." Nintendo is delaying the trailer and update by a day. My uncle works at Nintendo and he told me so.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 21, 2021)

Burumun said:


> For every, "The trailer's going to drop today. I can feel it." Nintendo is delaying the trailer and update by a day. My uncle works at Nintendo and he told me so.


My dads nintendos CEO


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, they announced that the next update is about to come out in "Late January", so I would guess either they gonna say something this week (which can be only today or tomorrow, not sure if they ever announced something on a weekend?) or sometime at the beginning of the next one. Since it's about Pavé, I personally hope for a comeback of that Festivale outfit which was available in New Leaf (loved the head piece with those big pink feathers) along with a updated version of the Pavé series (probably gonna be something like DIYs where you need feathers to craft them).



Bluebellie said:


> Maybe the year anniversary on March will be big? Here I’m hoping since March is my birthday


It wouldn't surprise me if they gonna withheld The Roost and/or any new bigger features for a 2.0.0 update which they gonna drop in March to celebrate the 1st year anniversary of the game. Otherwise it would be disappointing if they not making a huge deal about it.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 21, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Well, they announced that the next update is about to come out in "Late January", so I would guess either they gonna say something this week (which can be only today or tomorrow, not sure if they ever announced something on a weekend?) or sometime at the beginning of the next one. Since it's about Pavé, I personally hope for a comeback of that Festivale outfit which was available in New Leaf (loved the head piece with those big pink feathers) along with a updated version of the Pavé series (probably gonna be something like DIYs where you need feathers to craft them).
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if they gonna withheld The Roost and/or any new bigger features for a 2.0.0 update which they gonna drop in March to celebrate the 1st year anniversary of the game. Otherwise it would be disappointing if they not making a huge deal about it.



I feel the same about the March update. I personally would prefer them spreading out features over more update instead of giving us one big and lots of smaller ones, but I have high hopes for the anniversary. Man, it's almost been a year already...


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 21, 2021)

Since this is a big chungus of a thread, I didn't really read all the way through but I'm in the same boat with others of not expecting anything grand. So in the end, big or small; I just want to play with friends.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jan 21, 2021)

I don't see a hidden video in the AC playlist.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 21, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I don't see a hidden video in the AC playlist.


 It usually appears 30 mins before the actual release. All the previous ones did so we will see


----------



## moonlights (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm hoping for a trailer release today, if it's not today then I'm gonna guess it'll be tomorrow. the November update video was released around the 17th I believe? 
in terms of my expectations, I'm only expecting to see Pavé/Festivale, and given it's one of my favourite holidays I won't be disappointed if that's all aha.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 21, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> I was just thinking how much I hate deleting every letter one by one. Wouldn’t a QOL update be super sweet that lets us delete all the letters at once?
> *looking at you HHA*



I do miss being able to turn off getting letters in City Folk, and heck not getting them all too much in NL. I wish we could have a building run by Lyle that allows us to see our score by talking to him instead of getting letters in the mail (like we could in NL)


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 21, 2021)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I do miss being able to turn off getting letters in City Folk, and heck not getting them all too much in NL. I wish we could have a building run by Lyle that allows us to see our score by talking to him instead of getting letters in the mail (like we could in NL)


Or we could just get an SMS like when you sell stuff to the cranny's box.
Has anyone checked YouTube? The private video should be up by now if the announcement is today.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 21, 2021)

Doesn’t seem like it’ll be announced today either


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 21, 2021)

I want Brewster. I’m hoping he comes as an extra surprise x3. I think it would be perfectly timed so that we can have the special hot chocolate drink on Valentine’s Day 

Im excited for the feathers though! I think those are always fun


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 21, 2021)

The waiting is becoming insufferable, they truly are pushing it back too much, give it to us already Nintendo lol!


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 21, 2021)

Lol maybe tomorrow. I mean it has to be tomorrow unless they pushing it so far back


----------



## bam94- (Jan 21, 2021)

I wonder if they’d announce it Monday next week for example and have the update out the same week? Doesn’t seem likely which is why I was convinced the trailer would drop today, perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 21, 2021)

Dang when they said late January they really meant LATE January.


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 21, 2021)

Urgh I had high hopes for today 
Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 21, 2021)

something in my gut keeps telling me that the update will drop on the 28th of January, and be revealed on the 26th.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 21, 2021)

NatsumiSummer said:


> something in my gut keeps telling me that the update will drop on the 28th of January, and be revealed on the 26th.


 Was thinkin the same but since last update had that exact time difference between the date of the trailer and release of the update, im thinkin its coming tomorrow and then the update itself releasing in 5-7 days. Thats the pattern i guess they used for all the previous releases. April had 2 day diff, june update had 8 days, august again 2 days, halloween had 5 days and then the last update also 2 days. To me it looks like a pattern but we will see tomorrow.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 21, 2021)

Aw man another disappointing morning. I really thought it would be out today, but now I'm thinking it must be tomorrow or Monday. I really don't think they'd release it later than that.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 21, 2021)

Now I’m thinking it’ll be Monday, not tomorrow


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 21, 2021)

I think I've been a bit too optimistic thinking it would come out this week. The Turkey Day/Toy Day update was slated for "late" November and then came out the second to last full week of that month, which was earlier than I thought. I think they did this to give us time to hear the villagers talk about Turkey Day so that there was some kind of verbal lead up. That being said, if this update is purely Festivale and that doesn't occur until mid-February, then they have no rush to get this update out early because there will be plenty of time for a "lead up" to the holiday. I think this time when they say late, they _mean _late. I think we'll get a reveal on Thursday, Jan 28th with a release on Jan 31st. _Maybe _we'll get the reveal earlier next week, but I think the update itself will drop on the last day of the month.


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 21, 2021)

I checked and the turkey announcement was 20ish of October & Halloween 25ish of September, both dropped at 3pm CEST. (Europe). So hopefully tomorrow the announcement & the dropping on Monday?


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 21, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> I think we'll get a reveal on Thursday, Jan 28th with a release on Jan 31st. _Maybe _we'll get the reveal earlier next week, but I think the update itself will drop on the last day of the month.


I kinda doubt that will drop the update on a weekend, as Jan 31st is a Sunday. At least I can't remember that Nintendo ever released something on a weekend (correct me if I'm wrong here). Looking at the previous updates, most of them came out either on a Thursday or Friday. There was only one (if I checked that right) which came out on a Wednesday (Fall update, Sep 30th).

I mean, everything is possible. There are even the rare cases that Nintendo announce something to a (for them) untypical time. I remember there was once an announcement (can't remember for what it was) where lots of people on twitter where surprised that Nintendo dropped it so late on that day (like for Europe, it was night time back then).


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 21, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> I think I've been a bit too optimistic thinking it would come out this week. The Turkey Day/Toy Day update was slated for "late" November and then came out the second to last full week of that month, which was earlier than I thought. I think they did this to give us time to hear the villagers talk about Turkey Day so that there was some kind of verbal lead up. That being said, if this update is purely Festivale and that doesn't occur until mid-February, then they have no rush to get this update out early because there will be plenty of time for a "lead up" to the holiday. I think this time when they say late, they _mean _late. I think we'll get a reveal on Thursday, Jan 28th with a release on Jan 31st. _Maybe _we'll get the reveal earlier next week, but I think the update itself will drop on the last day of the month.



Doesn't nintendo not drop updates on weekends? The 31st is a Sunday, so I think the latest the update will come out is Friday the 29th.


----------



## kemdi (Jan 21, 2021)

Im thinking the update trailer will drop sometime between 25th and 26th with the update itself being on the 29th. That makes sense at least to me if the update is mostly Festivale.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Doesn't nintendo not drop updates on weekends? The 31st is a Sunday, so I think the latest the update will come out is Friday the 29th.



The 29th (In Japan) is my guess too. My guess is that the new content is aimed at February, so they may drop  it the last Thursday/Friday of January. Same as they did with the Firework Show update. Then the next update we get will be the end of March, perhaps March 19th at the earliest.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 21, 2021)

Because it interested me and I haven't seen anyone else post this yet, here are the dates and weekdays when the previous trailers and updates dropped: 

Winter (1.6): Tuesday, Nov. 17; Update on Thursday, Nov. 19 
Halloween (1.5): Trailer on Friday, Sep. 25; Update on Wednesday, Sep. 30 
Summer (Wave 2) (1.4): Trailer on Tuesday, July 28; Update on Thursday, July 30
Summer (Wave 1) (1.3): Trailer on Thursday, June 25; Update on Friday, July 3 
April (1.2): Trailer on Tuesday, April 21; Update on Thursday, April 23 
(not counting the Bunny Day update, since it was announced and added before release) 
So more often than not, the trailer dropped on Tuesday and the update on Thursday of the same week. Not sure if there's any reason for the exceptions, especially since both have a longer period between the trailer and the update - five or eight days is an eternity compared to two, and while both times the trailer was released towards the end of the week, I don't see why they then didn't release it on the following Monday. There aren't any office holidays around either, since that was my first thought. 

Of course, with only five updates to go off of, this might not tell us anything except that we won't hear or get anything over the weekend. Like Sweetley and coldpotato, I don't think I've ever seen Nintendo announce anything on a weekend. 

Also, in case anyone else was wondering, the anniversary of the game this year is on a Saturday, meaning they probably won't release an update the day of.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 21, 2021)

Well whenever we get it, it can't get much "late January" than next week, so we'll definitely get something soon.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 21, 2021)

Naww its 100% tomorrow. Remember this comment.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021



Burumun said:


> Because it interested me and I haven't seen anyone else post this yet, here are the dates and weekdays when the previous trailers and updates dropped:
> 
> Winter (1.6): Tuesday, Nov. 17; Update on Thursday, Nov. 19
> Halloween (1.5): Trailer on Friday, Sep. 25; Update on Wednesday, Sep. 30
> ...


 I mean theres still tomorrow....and thats when its gonna come 100%. Like i wrote before, it would fit with the pattern of the day difference between the trailer dates and update release dates.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 21, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> I kinda doubt that will drop the update on a weekend, as Jan 31st is a Sunday. At least I can't remember that Nintendo ever released something on a weekend (correct me if I'm wrong here). Looking at the previous updates, most of them came out either on a Thursday or Friday. There was only one (if I checked that right) which came out on a Wednesday (Fall update, Sep 30th).





coldpotato said:


> Doesn't nintendo not drop updates on weekends? The 31st is a Sunday, so I think the latest the update will come out is Friday the 29th.



Yeah, you both are probably right. In that case I move my prediction for a reveal trailer on Monday or Tuesday and then the update will drop on Friday the 29th.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 21, 2021)

I wasn't expecting them to wait until the very last possible week of the month, but I guess Nintendo will continue being Nintendo and working on their schedule. Oh well. It will be something to look forward to!


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The 29th (In Japan) is my guess too. My guess is that the new content is aimed at February, so they may drop  it the last Thursday/Friday of January. Same as they did with the Firework Show update. Then the next update we get will be the end of March, perhaps March 19th at the earliest.



I was wondering about the March update and since it's confirmed there will be new mario items in it wondering if they will just release it on March 10th (Mario day)


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Naww its 100% tomorrow. Remember this comment.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021
> 
> ...



We haven't even had a trailer yet. It's Friday 1:00am right now in Japan. Dropping it tomorrow would be a Saturday for them because at best we get the trailer when they wake up on their Friday. Very doubtful that would happen.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> We haven't even had a trailer yet. It's Friday 1:00am right now in Japan. Dropping it tomorrow would be a Saturday for them because at best we get the trailer when they wake up on their Friday. Very doubtful that would happen.



Yeah, I think they will release it next week. Wouldn't be too bad, though. It also means that it will be available really soon after the trailer drops.


----------



## Nectar (Jan 21, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> When do you think we will hear about the next update? What do you hope or think we will get or see?
> Was the New Year stuff considered January's thing?


Maybe something like Brewster will be added in a February update? For valentine's day


----------



## Sara? (Jan 21, 2021)

Nectar said:


> Maybe something like Brewster will be added in a February update? For valentine's day



I would love this, i would be the happiest i suer hahaha


----------



## rainadash (Jan 21, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> We haven't even had a trailer yet. It's Friday 1:00am right now in Japan. Dropping it tomorrow would be a Saturday for them because at best we get the trailer when they wake up on their Friday. Very doubtful that would happen.


according to Burumun above we have had a trailer on a Friday before , for the Halloween update


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2021)

rainadash said:


> according to Burumun above we have had a trailer on a Friday before , for the Halloween update



Oh, I guess I thought they meant the update was coming tomorrow.


----------



## Niks (Jan 22, 2021)

I really hope we will see the announcement today. If not, it will be a LATE late January


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 22, 2021)

Niks said:


> I really hope we will see the announcement today. If not, it will be a LATE late January



My guess is today but if not , not really an issue as im not expecting anything special in this update. Buncha new items and some reactions that personally bore me to death. Hopefully after these event updates they start rollin out shop upgrades, gyroids, other smaller npcs..etc
Things that actually would make gameplay more fun and engaging


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 22, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> My guess is today but if not , not really an issue as im not expecting anything special in this update. Buncha new items and some reactions that personally bore me to death. Hopefully after these event updates they start rollin out shop upgrades, gyroids, other smaller npcs..etc
> Things that actually would make gameplay more fun and engaging



Unfortunately, I feel the same. I like the festivals, but so many little things like gyroids, shops, shop upgrades and house customizations are missing and they desperately need to be in the game. I don't think stuff like that will be in this update. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 22, 2021)

Elias_ said:


> Unfortunately, I feel the same. I like the festivals, but so many little things like gyroids, shops, shop upgrades and house customizations are missing and they desperately need to be in the game. I don't think stuff like that will be in this update. I hope I'm wrong, though.


Yep me too but my expectations are pretty low rn. We will see


----------



## Junalt (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m thinking the Jan update will be super late since Mardi Gras is apparently only sometime mid next month? I don’t really expect big changes in it either, just hoping for some nice looking furniture from Pave and maybe a new food item or two. Usually each update comes with some small additions or QOL as well. I have bigger expectations for the March update since that one is the anniversary update.


----------



## lexy_ (Jan 22, 2021)

My guess is monday 25th or Tuesday at last, I think we will have a mini trailer (almost 2 minutes) with pave showing his fabulous dance 
I bet we will have the big update in march or april for the AC anniversary
it is sad because I don't play much the game right now and in march, I am gonna play story of season pioneers of olive town so I won't have a lot of time for AC, I will play a little bit of AC according to my schedule. 
It feels like we have been waiting forerver for this game (talking about updates and the fact that it was delayed) and I am a little sick of waiting to be honest...


----------



## Boccages (Jan 22, 2021)

I think we will get the announcement on Jan. 26 and a release on Jan. 28


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 22, 2021)

lexy_ said:


> My guess is monday 25th or Tuesday at last, I think we will have a mini trailer (almost 2 minutes) with pave showing his fabulous dance
> I bet we will have the big update in march or april for the AC anniversary
> it is sad because I don't play much the game right now and in march, I am gonna play story of season pioneers of olive town so I won't have a lot of time for AC, I will play a little bit of AC according to my schedule.
> It feels like we have been waiting forerver for this game (talking about updates and the fact that it was delayed) and I am a little sick of waiting to be honest...


Same here. The waiting is kinda meh and the updates haven’t been like, groundbreaking. I also don’t think there will be much to this update. They’ll probably save it for March/ April. I have high hopes for that one. It’s almosr been a year and the game still feel kinda incomplete to me :<
And same, I’ll play story of seasons too lol!


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 22, 2021)

Welp its for sure not comin today as no private video. Next week it is then


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jan 22, 2021)

I really hope we get all the same sweets furniture from NL and new things too as part of some Valentine's event! The sweets furniture was probably my favorite. 

I really hope we get the feather head piece when pave arrives and I hope theres a green variant!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 22, 2021)

Monday it is, then


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 22, 2021)

Oh well, at least we get a couple days break of getting our hopes up to be disappointed. Hopefully today is the last day we have to deal with that and it will finally be here Monday. Crossing my fingers that it will be worth the wait. Nintendo actually listened to us on things we wanted in the last update, I am hoping they will continue on with taking what we want into consideration in this next update.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 22, 2021)

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> I really hope we get all the same sweets furniture from NL and new things too as part of some Valentine's event! The sweets furniture was probably my favorite.
> 
> I really hope we get the feather head piece when pave arrives and I hope theres a green variant!



getting the sweets set for valentines would be really cute! we could collect different sweets from our villagers and use them in crafting recipes to make all the different items, and then have a special item or something on the day from our favourite villager like in NL. i bet the set would look gorgeous in NH too - they made the turkey day set look so good and the mermaid set is nice, so i really want to see them revamp a few older sets!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jan 22, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> getting the sweets set for valentines would be really cute! we could collect different sweets from our villagers and use them in crafting recipes to make all the different items, and then have a special item or something on the day from our favourite villager like in NL. i bet the set would look gorgeous in NH too - they made the turkey day set look so good and the mermaid set is nice, so i really want to see them revamp a few older sets!


That sounds like fun!!


----------



## azurill (Jan 22, 2021)

Even though it says it’s a January update it feels more like a February update. Not surprised they are waiting until next week to give the announcement. We probably won’t get the actual update until the 29th. I would love the sweets set to come back for a valentines event but don’t see them having two events that close together. Plus would rather not get my hopes up.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jan 22, 2021)

azurill said:


> Even though it says it’s a January update it feels more like a February update. Not surprised they are waiting until next week to give the announcement. We probably won’t get the actual update until the 29th. I would love the sweets set to come back for a valentines event but don’t see them having two events that close together. Plus would rather not get my hopes up.


That's true it would be close, but iv seen some people talking about Brewster. He would give out hotcoco for valentines day so maybe we'll get brewster? I at least hope pave's event will be fun and last much longer then the Turkey day and jingle day events did.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 22, 2021)

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> That's true it would be close, but iv seen some people talking about Brewster. He would give out hotcoco for valentines day so maybe we'll get brewster? I at least hope pave's event will be fun and last much longer then the Turkey day and jingle day events did.



Having Brewster would be amazing but I don't have huge hopes for him in this update. I feel like Nintendo would put his photo next to Pave in the previous trailer if he was going to be in this update but who knows, they did give us Redd without teasing him with Leif so it is possible.
Considering after almost every update people spam the official animal crossing twitter asking where Brewster is I'm sure nintendo is well aware that we want him and I really hope they're working on bringing him into the game sometime this year.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 22, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Having Brewster would be amazing but I don't have huge hopes for him in this update. I feel like Nintendo would put his photo next to Pave in the previous trailer if he was going to be in this update but who knows, they did give us Redd without teasing him with Leif so it is possible.
> Considering after almost every update people spam the official animal crossing twitter asking where Brewster is I'm sure nintendo is well aware that we want him and I really hope they're working on bringing him into the game sometime this year.



i definitely think it’s a question of ‘when’ rather than ‘if’ with brewster. i’d love another unexpected drop this update, whether brewster or someone else. i really want to see gracie personally, but i doubt we’ll see her until we get a few more shops or get nook’s upgraded at least.


----------



## azurill (Jan 22, 2021)

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> That's true it would be close, but iv seen some people talking about Brewster. He would give out hotcoco for valentines day so maybe we'll get brewster? I at least hope pave's event will be fun and last much longer then the Turkey day and jingle day events did.


Having Brewster would be a great surprise. I think as @coldpotato said the preview we did get would have had his picture with Pave. I do hope it’s a longer event then both Turkey set and Toy day. Hopefully we some new reactions.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 22, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Having Brewster would be amazing but I don't have huge hopes for him in this update. I feel like Nintendo would put his photo next to Pave in the previous trailer if he was going to be in this update but who knows, they did give us Redd without teasing him with Leif so it is possible.
> Considering after almost every update people spam the official animal crossing twitter asking where Brewster is I'm sure nintendo is well aware that we want him and I really hope they're working on bringing him into the game sometime this year.


Lunas face didnt pop up at the august update notice. Nintendo doesnt show us everything that comes.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 22, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Lunas face didnt pop up at the august update notice. Nintendo doesnt show us everything that comes.



Holy <something>, Batman! You're right!

ETA: Unless I am missing something. They also never showed the face for Redd or Pascal. The faces they do show seem to always be holiday visitors. Zipper, Jack, Franklin, Jingle, and Pave.

Edit again: Even in February, they showed us these same characters I mentioned


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 22, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Lunas face didnt pop up at the august update notice. Nintendo doesnt show us everything that comes.



Thank you for reminding me, I had forgot about that!


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Holy <something>, Batman! You're right!
> 
> ETA: Unless I am missing something. They also never showed the face for Redd or Pascal. The faces they do show seem to always be holiday visitors. Zipper, Jack, Franklin, Jingle, and Pave.
> 
> ...


Yup pretty much


----------



## Raz (Jan 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Holy <something>, Batman! You're right!
> 
> ETA: Unless I am missing something. They also never showed the face for Redd or Pascal. The faces they do show seem to always be holiday visitors. Zipper, Jack, Franklin, Jingle, and Pave.
> 
> ...


Same for Reese and Cyrus


----------



## bam94- (Jan 22, 2021)

I think Brewster is more likely to come during the 1 year anniversary update because he’s so highly anticipated, though it’d be nice if he was introduced whenever! I know a 1 year anniversary update hasn’t been announced, but I do think it’s likely.


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 22, 2021)

Has an update ever been announced on a weekend? 
Sorry I’m just so starving for an update lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 22, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Has an update ever been announced on a weekend?
> Sorry I’m just so starving for an update lol



Nope. See quote below



Burumun said:


> Because it interested me and I haven't seen anyone else post this yet, here are the dates and weekdays when the previous trailers and updates dropped:
> 
> Winter (1.6): Tuesday, Nov. 17; Update on Thursday, Nov. 19
> Halloween (1.5): Trailer on Friday, Sep. 25; Update on Wednesday, Sep. 30
> ...


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jan 22, 2021)

Katrina hasn't been meantioned either. Her poster has been in the game since the beginning. Maybe she could appear in feburary with a fortune or love prediction...I really hope she'll read are stars or go by are birthday what are horoscope predicts for us. That would be great, I really miss her.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 22, 2021)

No other NPC has been shown on the upcoming updates besides the ones from holidays. However, I still doubt we’ll get Brewster on this update.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 22, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> No other NPC has been shown on the upcoming updates besides the ones from holidays. However, I still doubt we’ll get Brewster on this update.



I agree, and I still stand by my prediction of the announcement coming on the 26th, and the release of the update being on the 28th. (Again, no evidence in my mind for that... just a gut feeling that I have had for about a month or so.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 22, 2021)

I guess it would kinda make sense for the update announcement and release to be at the very end of January... I mean we just had toy day and new years at the end of December...


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 22, 2021)

I would love a valentines update in February    I have said before on here but I just want all the cute furniture that Pocket camp has during the valentines update.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 22, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> I would love a valentines update in February    I have said before on here but I just want all the cute furniture that Pocket camp has during the valentines update.



I feel that we won’t really get a Valentine’s update (we’ll probably get a special nook item; like box of chocolates or something). I think they’ll skip February all together and then we’ll get a big March update (Mario anniversary items + 1 year anniversary introducing Brewster).


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 22, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I feel that we won’t really get a Valentine’s update (we’ll probably get a special nook item; like box of chocolates or something). I think they’ll skip February all together and then we’ll get a big March update (Mario anniversary items + 1 year anniversary introducing Brewster).



IIRC, we got valentines cards available in the game already. Maybe at the very least we'll get chocolates or roses from the seasonal section in the Nook Stop


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> IIRC, we got valentines cards available in the game already. Maybe at the very least we'll get chocolates or roses from the seasonal section in the Nook Stop


I hope carnations come back. There are many flowers that are not present in ACNH yet.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 22, 2021)

I think I posted my prediction on another thread, but I think the next update preview will drop at the end of the month, we will then get the update a few days later, but the Pave event will be early Feb (like in New Leaf) and unfortunately I also predict it will be time locked (similar to the Thanksgiving and Christmas events). After the past few disappointing updates I am not getting my hopes up this time. I just really hope the Festival event is fun and has good furniture.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 22, 2021)

Rosch said:


> They teased the winter update and gave it a release window of late November. We got a trailer on Nov. 17th, then it was released on Nov. 19th.
> 
> They teased Pave for late January, so I'm expecting a trailer and the launch between the 18th-22nd.



Quoting myself on this one. I guess it'll be out next week then. It's the last week of January anyway.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 22, 2021)

if they do an unannounced NPC drop this update and it's not brewster, who do you guys think it'll be/want it to be? i have a few - i'd really love to see katie or wendell! i can't really see any 'bigger' names like katrina or the pelicans, and i think if/when they come back they'll be behind bigger events like reese and cyrus were.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 22, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> if they do an unannounced NPC drop this update and it's not brewster, who do you guys think it'll be/want it to be? i have a few - i'd really love to see katie or wendell! i can't really see any 'bigger' names like katrina or the pelicans, and i think if/when they come back they'll be behind bigger events like reese and cyrus were.


I think Pete because he was part of past St Valentine's events.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 22, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> I think Pete because he was part of past St Valentine's events.


i'd love to see him for valentines! i forgot he took part in old valentines mini events in older games. i really miss seeing him flying to deliver letters and shooting him down too, so i hope they bring him back for that too. how do the dodos even deliver letters anyway?


----------



## JSS (Jan 23, 2021)

They said late January so I'm guessing they'll drop the trailer on January 32nd at the earliest.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 23, 2021)

JSS said:


> They said late January so I'm guessing they'll drop the trailer on January 32nd at the earliest.


Idk if that was a typo or a joke but it made me lol


----------



## Burumun (Jan 23, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> I would love a valentines update in February    I have said before on here but I just want all the cute furniture that Pocket camp has during the valentines update.


Mardi Gras is February 16th, meaning that's when Festivale should take place if I'm not mistaken, so any Valentine's content will be included in the January update.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2021)

I read it might add ceiling furniture and villager visits.

I don't want either.

We need tables and sofas, food, etc, all the NL items before ceiling stuff, as you can't sit on a ceiling fan, or decorate your island with it. 

And there's no point of villager visits _for me_, as they are boring and I like not having them barge in, plus it was only worth visiting in NL because there was a massive variety of furniture you could buy from them.

They have nothing worth buying that we don't already have.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 23, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I read it might add ceiling furniture and villager visits.
> 
> I don't want either.
> 
> ...


Tbh i agree with these visits. Like that personally wouldnt make the game any more fun for me or make me wanna play more. After 5 visits of diff villagers id honestly get bored of it. Even in NL I didnt care at all after a while about the visits and just neglected em all as they became repetitive. Thats the thing about these type of updates like makin the villager dialogue more complex for example. Theres always gonna be a point where youd eventually go through all the convo even after a dialogue update and you would pretty much end up in the same boat as in the beginning. Now imagine if every villager had his special own unique lines that only they say. This is the typa **** id expect for a new AC game that took 7 years to come out. Youd expect for them to do somethin like that but sadly it never happened. That said, I for sure would ne happy af if they added more dialogue but at the end of the day , it would become repetitive after a week of playin. 

Only thing that nintendo should do is make small monthly updates for just villager dialogue, expanding it for us so we constently see new things and that sort of thing would keep everyone engaged for a long time. Or instead of monthly updates , they would just release more dialogue every regular update that we get like now for example.


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 24, 2021)

I read a tweet that said “well, they didn’t say THIS January.” And I related a lot


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 24, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I read it might add ceiling furniture and villager visits.


Ceiling furniture? Wasn't that a thing back in Happy Home Designer? I mean, out of all previous features, I would have picked something different, but if there some nice looking ceiling lamps and such, I would give it a chance. Otherwise, I personally wouldn't mind villagers visits coming back, I'm glad if my villagers actually want to hang out with me more. 

Now I do wonder how high the chances are that they gonna say something tomorrow.


----------



## Marjet (Jan 24, 2021)

I just really hope that we'll get carnations in the February/Valentine's Day update. Those were my fav flowers. <3


----------



## DVD (Jan 24, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I read it might add ceiling furniture and villager visits.



I'm actually very very excited for both these things, I really miss villagers having more liveliness to them and them wanting to randomly visit you is a pretty cool addition, specially if it brings new dialogue options! And ceiling furniture is something I really would like to see come back from HHD, I think having ceiling stuff can really improve a room



John Wick said:


> We need tables and sofas, food, etc, all the NL items before ceiling stuff, as you can't sit on a ceiling fan, or decorate your island with it.



I actually agree with this too, though; I really wish they brought back all of the NL items that are gone, I'm missing a lot of my favourite stuff, but honestly, I don't see any of that coming just yet; maybe later they'll add those into an update, doesn't seem too far-fetched either


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 24, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I read it might add ceiling furniture and villager visits.


Hey, where did you read that?
I'd love to see what else the article says.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 24, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I read it might add ceiling furniture and villager visits.
> 
> I don't want either.


I don't know, villager visits and vice-verse would give me something else to do when playing the game.



Mu~ said:


> Hey, where did you read that?
> I'd love to see what else the article says.


It's actually a datamine, a really old one, from like last year. Could be a fake one though.

Edit: I found it; https://mypotatogames.com/animal-cr...villager-house-visits-ceiling-items-and-more/


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know, villager visits and vice-verse would give me something else to do when playing the game.
> 
> 
> It's actually a datamine, a really old one, from like last year. Could be a fake one though.
> ...


I found it a couple of days ago when googling updates.

It's fine if you want to look at your ceiling, but it's not for me.

It's my opinion only.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 24, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I found it a couple of days ago when googling updates.
> 
> It's fine if you want to look at your ceiling, but it's not for me.
> 
> It's my opinion only.


lol I don't want to look at a ceiling. I said I liked the idea of a visiting villagers again.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> lol I don't want to look at a ceiling. I said I liked the idea of a visiting villagers again.


I meant all the other posts that are dissecting mine, when it was just my opinion.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 24, 2021)

If ceiling furniture is added and we can view the ceiling (why?), I can only imagine what kind of custom designs people would place up there, lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 24, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> If ceiling furniture is added and we can view the ceiling (why?), I can only imagine what kind of custom designs people would place up there, lol.


Seriously. How many times are we going to pan the camera up to look at the ceiling. Or will it just look like a faded out furniture piece floating at the top (so it doesn't hide the floor level stuff)

I doubt they would even add that many fans in the beginning to make it worth even decorating.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Seriously. How many times are we going to pan the camera up to look at the ceiling. Or will it just look like a faded out furniture piece floating at the top (so it doesn't hide the floor level stuff)
> 
> I doubt they would even add that many fans in the beginning to make it worth even decorating.


----------



## bebebese (Jan 24, 2021)

I quite like the ceiling furniture, there were some fun items in HDD. If you go into design mode in your house, looking at the walls/hanging wall items shows the ceiling too now. I think it was like that from the most recent update so hopefully that means we're getting ceiling stuff soon.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 24, 2021)

bebebese said:


> I quite like the ceiling furniture, there were some fun items in HDD. If you go into design mode in your house, looking at the walls/hanging wall items shows the ceiling too now. I think it was like that from the most recent update so hopefully that means we're getting ceiling stuff soon.


Was it never like that before? I haven't really decorated any room in a while.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 24, 2021)

I think the ceiling furniture sounds fun.

I still think the islands need some sort of central social spot (like a coffee house or club LOL), but it might be pretty fun to let us decorate some sort of neutral building too.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 24, 2021)

True, people have datamined gyroids and the roost, if there is any truth to that. So I hope they stop sleeping on those two.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 24, 2021)

Every day I wake up hoping that a trailer has been dropped.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 24, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Every day I wake up hoping that a trailer has been dropped.



My update sensors are saying Tuesday now (but I’ve been wrong multiple times before so, lol).

As for the date mining being discussed: I like the idea of ceiling furniture but it’s definitely not my top priority. I’d love more items overall but specially more outdoor items (I’m still hoping they’ll add the bus stop from NL which was so incredibly cute). 

I’d love for villagers to visit as they did before


----------



## sunmarsh (Jan 24, 2021)

Well, we're running out of time... When they said late January, they meant laaaaaate January lol. More than anything else I wish we could hang wall items on the sides of cliffs. But I doubt that'll ever happen. >.<


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 24, 2021)

sunmarsh said:


> Well, we're running out of time... When they said late January, they meant laaaaaate January lol. More than anything else I wish we could hang wall items on the sides of cliffs. But I doubt that'll ever happen. >.<



Not counting the weekends, were only 2 says in. If we were to split a month into 3 parts, it would look like this

Early: 1-10
Mid: 11-20
Late: 21-30/31


----------



## Glake (Jan 24, 2021)

Tuesday's have traditionally been the day's where ACNH trailers have dropped so I'm expecting Tuesday if not tomorrow.

The update definitely won't be just Pave content. Pretty much every Holiday update we've received has some additional new features and what not. I'd be content with villager visits and ceiling furniture this update if they do decide to launch those this month. We get Mario items in March so that will likely come with a smaller update of it's own most likely. Assuming we get new content every other month or so, I'll be satisfied I suppose.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 24, 2021)

Bring on Kapp'n, Tortimer, mini games, and the always-in-summer island. I'd also accept a functional Game Cube or DS so we can play OG AC and/or WW.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 24, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Bring on Kapp'n, Tortimer, mini games, and the always-in-summer island. I'd also accept a functional Game Cube or DS so we can play OG AC and/or WW.



The airport suspiciously has 8 individual seats, very similar to the 4 seats Tortimer's island had in New Leaf. I'm still wondering if the Dodo's will manage mini games if we ever get them.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 24, 2021)

I know many, many people want Gyroids in this game, I know I do, but, thinking about it, if you know what they are used for in real life, it would not make sense for them to be found on what was previously a deserted island.
However I am pretty sure that Nintendo will be able to find a way to make them make sense.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 24, 2021)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know many, many people want Gyroids in this game, I know I do, but, thinking about it, if you know what they are used for in real life, it would not make sense for them to be found on what was previously a deserted island.
> However I am pretty sure that Nintendo will be able to find a way to make them make sense.


I reckon they're craftable (especially since clay is in the game) and the DIYs might be obtainable from Brewster.
Maybe if you work for him in NL then he can give you a DIY, although I guess that's not the best reward for some people


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 24, 2021)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know many, many people want Gyroids in this game, I know I do, but, thinking about it, if you know what they are used for in real life, it would not make sense for them to be found on what was previously a deserted island.
> However I am pretty sure that Nintendo will be able to find a way to make them make sense.



I love gyroids. I can see them coming back and having Brewster telling you about them and how they can often be found after it rains. Maybe you’ll get very ominous dialogue from villagers like “ooh maybe this wasn’t a deserted island after all”. I don’t think a lot of people know what they represent.


----------



## bebebese (Jan 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Was it never like that before? I haven't really decorated any room in a while.


I could be wrong but when I went to decorate after the turkey day update, I remember being surprised to see a ceiling. I could be wrong, as I don't decorate too often, but I don't remember seeing it before then. It sort of stuck out because it's just a sort of pale wood. Of course I could be completely wrong and it's a texture glitch or something, I just knew that ceiling stuff had been datamined and I put two and two together.
Eta wow maybe I could be wrong


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 24, 2021)

There was mention elsewhere of a new trailer. I'm not seeing it on Nintendo's youtube.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 24, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> There was mention elsewhere of a new trailer. I'm not seeing it on Nintendo's youtube.


It's still not out. Maybe tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 24, 2021)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know many, many people want Gyroids in this game, I know I do, but, thinking about it, if you know what they are used for in real life, it would not make sense for them to be found on what was previously a deserted island.
> However I am pretty sure that Nintendo will be able to find a way to make them make sense.



Not everyone would agree with this idea, but one way they could do is to make gyroids exclusive to mystery islands. BUT remove the rain/snow spawn mechanic. That way they could utilize the Nook Miles and tickets more.


----------



## Sheydra (Jan 24, 2021)

I know I’m one of the minority but actually don’t want gyroids in this game.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2021)

Sheydra said:


> I know I’m one of the minority but actually don’t want gyroids in this game.


Me either!

I hate digging them up!


----------



## maria110 (Jan 24, 2021)

I think ceiling furniture sounds good although there are many other things that I would prioritize over that.  Villagers visiting sounds interesting.  I'm not in my house very often though, unless I'm changing the decor, so it could be kind of annoying if they come by and interrupt that.  We'll see, I guess.


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 24, 2021)

The ceiling furniture rumor makes me wonder... would they introduce a shop upgrade that would sell that furniture? Or would it just be sold at one of the usual furniture spots at Nook’s Cranny?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 25, 2021)

im just hoping its something to make me want to pick up the game again and keep trucking through terraforming


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 25, 2021)

I saw many people mentioning in this thread Nintendo's YouTube channel and a private video which would pop up in the case of an announcement. Can someone please explain which particular Nintendo channel and playlist as well as around which time (or how many hours before) said private video would show up normally if there would be a possible announcement soon? 'Cause I would like to check it out on my own, as I'm start to get curious about it.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 25, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> I saw many people mentioning in this thread Nintendo's YouTube channel and a private video which would pop up in the case of an announcement. Can someone please explain which particular Nintendo channel and playlist as well as around which time (or how many hours before) said private video would show up normally if there would be a possible announcement soon? 'Cause I would like to check it out on my own, as I'm start to get curious about it.


From what I understand, the trailers show up 30 min. before the trailers drop (3 PM CET, so the private video should show up around 2:30 PM CET) in one (or both?) of the official playlists here and here. I didn't realize it was a thing until people started mentioning it here, though, so someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Burumun said:


> From what I understand, the trailers show up 30 min. before the trailers drop (3 PM CET, so the private video should show up around 2:30 PM CET) in one (or both?) of the official playlists here and here. I didn't realize it was a thing until people started mentioning it here, though, so someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 Yes thats correct. Around that time is when the private vid drops


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 25, 2021)

Will today be the day?!


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Will today be the day?!


Maybe? I mean, January is almost over, they have time till Friday to drop the announcement as well as the update itself (since Nintendo doesn't release anything on weekends) to keep their "Late January" promise. If it's not today then it has to be tomorrow.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Will today be the day?!


My bet is tomorrow. I just dont feel em releasin it on a monday. They did release it on a friday once but my gut tells me its tomorrow


----------



## Burumun (Jan 25, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> My bet is tomorrow. I just dont feel em releasin it on a monday. They did release it on a friday once but my gut tells me its tomorrow


As Sweetley mentioned, they have to release both the trailer and the update this week, since next Monday is the 1st. Since there's always been at least a day between the trailer and the update, assuming they stick to that, the latest they could release the trailer is Wednesday with the update dropping on Friday. 

That being said, I'd also bet on tomorrow, just because more often than not, they've released the trailer on Tuesday with the update on Thursday.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Burumun said:


> As Sweetley mentioned, they have to release both the trailer and the update this week, since next Monday is the 1st. Since there's always been at least a day between the trailer and the update, assuming they stick to that, the latest they could release the trailer is Wednesday with the update dropping on Friday.
> 
> That being said, I'd also bet on tomorrow, just because more often than not, they've released the trailer on Tuesday with the update on Thursday.


Kinda interesting how they wrote next update "scheduled" late january while all the others say available. Small observation but idk


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 25, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Kinda interesting how they wrote next update "scheduled" late january while all the others say available. Small observation but idk



Yeah, I saw someone make a video out of that observation. I honestly think it's nothing.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Yeah, I saw someone make a video out of that observation. I honestly think it's nothing.


Yup its just them using a different word

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021

Looks like its tomorrow 99.99%


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah today ain’t gonna happen, at least there’s no video yet. Oh well. Hopefully tomorrow then!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 25, 2021)

Lmao, Nintendo why are you making us suffer so much.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 25, 2021)

See you all here again tomorrow.


----------



## kemdi (Jan 25, 2021)

Well at least it cant get much late January than this. Expect a trailer tomorrow or Wednesday with the actual update coming Thursday or Friday.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 25, 2021)

I wonder why they mostly release trailers on Tuesdays. I would imagine the trailer is made already (unless they work super last minute on things). Not sure why they can't just do a few clicks of a mouse and have it uploaded for us today.

Anyway


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 25, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Looks like its tomorrow 99.99%



The update could still drop on the 29th


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 25, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Well at least it cant get much late January than this. Expect a trailer tomorrow or Wednesday with the actual update coming Thursday or Friday.


Unless we’re talking 2022 here lmao


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 25, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Unless we’re talking 2022 here lmao



Omg I never thought of that. It just said "Late January". It never specified the year..
Damn you nintendo. See you all next year for the Pave update and nothing else added.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 25, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The update could still drop on the 29th


Don’t! Please lmao


----------



## azurill (Jan 25, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The update could still drop on the 29th


I wouldn’t be surprised if it did drop on the 29th.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 25, 2021)

I actually don't care if the update itself drops on Friday. I just want to see a preview of what we're getting by tomorrow.


----------



## Wickel (Jan 25, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I actually don't care if the update itself drops on Friday. I just want to see a preview of what we're getting.


Same! The game is slowly starting to become a little ~ boring ~ and I just want something to look forward to again!


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 25, 2021)

Wickel said:


> Same! The game is slowly starting to become a little ~ boring ~ and I just want something to look forward to again!



Same. I no longer play daily, my friends and family no longer play daily or even weekly. I want an update to get us excited and bring us all back into the game again.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 25, 2021)

the wait is definitely getting tedious but I’m excited to get hyped over the trailer on this thread (hopefully) tomorrow!


----------



## Wickel (Jan 25, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Same. I no longer play daily, my friends and family no longer play daily or even weekly. I want an update to get us excited and bring us all back into the game again.



Exactly. These kind of ruts are pretty normal for me - I barely touched the game in september and december - but now I feel like we really need some new content to keep me engaged, otherwise I don't really see the point of checking on my town anymore.
So I really hope this updates contains more than just Pavé, because it's been 6 months since we've had any regular content.


----------



## Snek (Jan 25, 2021)

Gosh this game is so BORING right now. The lack of interesting things to do is slowly turning me off. In NL, there were at least mini games you could play on the island to pass the time. Whatever is in this next update needs to be BIG and not just have the Pavé event. We need more content in general because this game feels so incomplete


----------



## DVD (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey guys, I just wanted to say, if you find the game boring right now, I don't think they're going to add something game-changing enough to make it suddenly not boring in this update, the routines are still going to be the same, the core of the gameplay is going to be the same, IF they add villager visits or minigames that's what could change the game the most but I seriously wouldn't expect to fall in love with the game again because of an update

I really don't wanna be a mood killer, but I have friends who felt that same way back in like, June, and some of them only pick the game up now for a couple days to check out the new updates, while the rest of them have never picked it up again, so yeah, I think the getting bored of the game thing probably goes beyond the updates


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 25, 2021)

DVD said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to say, if you find the game boring right now, I don't think they're going to add something game-changing enough to make it suddenly not boring in this update, the routines are still going to be the same, the core of the gameplay is going to be the same, IF they add villager visits or minigames that's what could change the game the most but I seriously wouldn't expect to fall in love with the game again because of an update
> 
> I really don't wanna be a mood killer, but I have friends who felt that same way back in like, June, and some of them only pick the game up now for a couple days to check out the new updates, while the rest of them have never picked it up again, so yeah, I think the getting bored of the game thing probably goes beyond the updates


im just hoping whatever it is kicks my butt into gear to finishing terraforming and decorating before whatever it is comes lol

but honestly ever since toy day disappointed me i wasnt really looking forward to updates that much as i realized they dont give us much in them in the first place

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021

i do just want to say i am still hopeful for them in some ways because new content is new content and that's exciting buttt i dont think itll keep me for long unless we get new stuff to craft and decorate with


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 25, 2021)

DVD said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to say, if you find the game boring right now, I don't think they're going to add something game-changing enough to make it suddenly not boring in this update, the routines are still going to be the same, the core of the gameplay is going to be the same, IF they add villager visits or minigames that's what could change the game the most but I seriously wouldn't expect to fall in love with the game again because of an update
> 
> I really don't wanna be a mood killer, but I have friends who felt that same way back in like, June, and some of them only pick the game up now for a couple days to check out the new updates, while the rest of them have never picked it up again, so yeah, I think the getting bored of the game thing probably goes beyond the updates



I agree. And I also don’t see the problem about getting bored with it for a while. That’s happened to me with all AC games because I’ve moved on to new games. I still play daily, because I do daily chores and talk with my villagers, but most AC games have been like this since the beginning. You’ll eventually run out of things to do (even w Brewster, you’d find yourself w nothing else to do). Minigames are probably the only thing that might add more replay value to the game (if you’re into them; I never played much of them in NL).


----------



## DVD (Jan 25, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> And I also don’t see the problem about getting bored with it for a while. That’s happened to me with all AC games because I’ve moved on to new games.



Absolutely true for me as well. In fact I've always been one to get bored of the game before even finishing anything; in New Horizons I've completed all the fish and bugs collection for the first time in any AC game, and I don't think I've ever played an Animal Crossing game every single day since launch for as long as I'm experiencing that in New Horizons. 

It's weird because even if it's missing classic Animal Crossing content it's the first time one of these games has had me hooked for so long. I think it might be because of the social aspect of the game since I didn't use to be in the online AC community back in previous games, but still, it's interesting. In that sense I think I have a pretty unpopular experience, but yeah, even if they won't add any major game changing stuff, I'm always looking forward to whatever they may add tbh


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 25, 2021)

DVD said:


> Absolutely true for me as well. In fact I've always been one to get bored of the game before even finishing anything; in New Horizons I've completed all the fish and bugs collection for the first time in any AC game, and I don't think I've ever played an Animal Crossing game every single day since launch for as long as I'm experiencing that in New Horizons.
> 
> It's weird because even if it's missing classic Animal Crossing content it's the first time one of these games has had me hooked for so long. I think it might be because of the social aspect of the game since I didn't use to be in the online AC community back in previous games, but still, it's interesting. In that sense I think I have a pretty unpopular experience, but yeah, even if they won't add any major game changing stuff, I'm always looking forward to whatever they may add tbh



Yeah, this happens to me as well. I didn’t really use dream codes in NL but I’ve been doing a lot of dream island visits this time in NH


----------



## Jaco (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't see an announcement so far...


----------



## marea (Jan 25, 2021)

Maybe mini games get added in the mario update coming this march. I dont feel like this one is gonna be that big. Still excited to find out what is it about, though. Anyway, i guess it is coming tomorrow then since you guys say that is when they dropped some of the previous trailers before.


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 25, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Don't see an announcement so far...


That's because they usually happen around 11pm-Midnight Japan time, so we're either too late or too early for it.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 25, 2021)

DVD said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to say, if you find the game boring right now, I don't think they're going to add something game-changing enough to make it suddenly not boring in this update, the routines are still going to be the same, the core of the gameplay is going to be the same, IF they add villager visits or minigames that's what could change the game the most but I seriously wouldn't expect to fall in love with the game again because of an update
> 
> I really don't wanna be a mood killer, but I have friends who felt that same way back in like, June, and some of them only pick the game up now for a couple days to check out the new updates, while the rest of them have never picked it up again, so yeah, I think the getting bored of the game thing probably goes beyond the updates



I'm actually not asking for much. Sure I'd love a variety of things in the update but even if it's the Pave event and they dragged it out for a few weeks so that we're collecting things up until the actual event in mid February, I wouldn't be bored. I just need new things to do, that's all it will take for me to get interested in it again. It happened with previous updates, so I know it could happen with this one.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 25, 2021)

I love how Nintendo just dropped a new general Nintendo Switch commercial on YouTube and everyone in the comment section asks where the New Horizons update is, lol. 

The patience is pretty much gone by the majority of the AC fans.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 25, 2021)

Many of us played acnh for extended time periods because of the pandemic when otherwise we probably woudn't have. I think that is part of the boredom. _unless you have recently restarted or currently doing a large project..._


----------



## Raz (Jan 25, 2021)

I'll be honest: as much as I love the game, I simply ran out of things to do. Sure, I could keep collecting different colors of items, or trying to breed the two colors of flowers I still don't have... I spent basically all January changing the layout of my island, and although a large part of it wasn't touched (I just changed what I had to change), the island is almost 100% complete at this point, even though I purposely left a large area without decorations because they may eventually add The Roost as a separate building.

The update won't be huge or game changing, that's for sure. But they need to add some significant "crunch" to the game so we can have a reason to keep playing. By "crunch" I'm talking about substantial gameplay additions, and not just a bunch of furniture or clothing. Even if they add all the furniture sets from the past games, as some have been asking for, it won't be enough to quench our thirst for content for the simple fact that after we redecorate areas/houses of the island with new furniture, we'll be back to the same point we are today. 

Minigames are badly needed and they have to give players some encouragement to go online. Most people who have been playing this game for more than 3 months already have most things they want because they can just get those items from artificial sources (nookazon, tbt or any other platform where people can buy items from other players instead of praying for RNGesus to put the items they need on balloons). There's currently no reason at all to even visit another player's island because you can just visit their dream, which is kinda bizarre since AC is a social game.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 25, 2021)

If they’re planning to drop the update immediately after the trailer, _this better be one hell of an update_.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Raz said:


> I'll be honest: as much as I love the game, I simply ran out of things to do. Sure, I could keep collecting different colors of items, or trying to breed the two colors of flowers I still don't have... I spent basically all January changing the layout of my island, and although a large part of it wasn't touched (I just changed what I had to change), the island is almost 100% complete at this point, even though I purposely left a large area without decorations because they may eventually add The Roost as a separate building.
> 
> The update won't be huge or game changing, that's for sure. But they need to add some significant "crunch" to the game so we can have a reason to keep playing. By "crunch" I'm talking about substantial gameplay additions, and not just a bunch of furniture or clothing. Even if they add all the furniture sets from the past games, as some have been asking for, it won't be enough to quench our thirst for content for the simple fact that after we redecorate areas/houses of the island with new furniture, we'll be back to the same point we are today.
> 
> Minigames are badly needed and they have to give players some encouragement to go online. Most people who have been playing this game for more than 3 months already have most things they want because they can just get those items from artificial sources (nookazon, tbt or any other platform where people can buy items from other players instead of praying for RNGesus to put the items they need on balloons). There's currently no reason at all to even visit another player's island because you can just visit their dream, which is kinda bizarre since AC is a social game.


Same here. Im already bored of the game and even with brewster, gyroids and more id for sure enjoy the game a lil bit further but pretty damn soon id be in the same boat as I am now. Shop upgrades would be a great addition to release but most of us would get that upgrade quite fast so it wouldnt keep me interested for a long time. All of these slow and quite small updates might be covid related so i wont bash nintendo in that way as the whole world is suffering with this pandemic one way or another.

Imo what would personally really attract me to play every single day again is dialogue updates. Like I mentioned above, every single update, nintendo could release  a bunch of new dailogue and possibly more eventful things to do with the villagers( adding more requests, more lil events like treasure hunt atm, ofc u visiting them and vice versa...etc).

Im sure we can all agree what makes animal crossing so unique are the villagers and the charm they have, so dialogue updates every update would be fantastic


----------



## Raz (Jan 25, 2021)

The worst part of this "dry season" regarding content is that I'm broke, so I can't even buy a new game to play while I wait for some substantial updates. Cyber Shadow drops tomorrow and I'm dying to play that game (have been following that since the beginning of it's dev cycle). Oh well, I think I'll just replay Mega Man 9 and 10 again...


----------



## rosebudd (Jan 25, 2021)

I've always thought it would be cool to be able to change the mannequins outfits with what items are in the shop that day!


----------



## Hoosker (Jan 25, 2021)

So at this point are we thinking that the update may be delayed or just late/last minute?


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 25, 2021)

Hoosker said:


> So at this point are we thinking that the update may be delayed or just late/last minute?



If it doesn't come by Thursday, then I'm betting delayed. I hear Japan is having trouble with another COVID surge, so I'm just hoping people are ok at this point. I would love transparency and I'm more than willing to wait longer, but it is Nintendo and they are funny with not telling us there is a problem.


----------



## ACNHLand (Jan 25, 2021)

28th i think.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 25, 2021)

If there was a delay, it should have been announced ahead of time. Not on the date when the update is expected to be released.

It's already the 26th and there's only a few days left before February. It should be announced and released real soon. It would be a total troll if this is released on the 31st though.

It would suck if nothing new added is available when the update drops though (like the reactions & hairstyles). If it's just Pave (which doesn't happen until the 15th), then they should've dropped the update next month instead. They're basically letting us wait with nothing if that's the case.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 25, 2021)

I still have that strong gut feeling that the reveal trailer is going to drop tomorrow, and then the update is going to drop on Thursday. 

Again I cannot explain why, but I just have had that feeling...


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 25, 2021)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I still have that strong gut feeling that the reveal trailer is going to drop tomorrow, and then the update is going to drop on Thursday.
> 
> Again I cannot explain why, but I just have had that feeling...



I have that feeling but I know why lol. It's because the pattern has been that way for most of the updates.

I'm with those that want more things to do online with friends.
The timer game where you catch bugs and fish was fun for like a minute but then got old.
I actually never played new leaf with friends so I'm not sure what kind of mini games they had, but I'm sure they were better than that.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> If there was a delay, it should have been announced ahead of time. Not on the date when the update is expected to be released.
> 
> It's already the 26th and there's only a few days left before February. It should be announced and released real soon. It would be a total troll if this is released on the 31st though.
> 
> It would suck if nothing new added is available when the update drops though (like the reactions & hairstyles). If it's just Pave (which doesn't happen until the 15th), then they should've dropped the update next month instead. They're basically letting us wait with nothing if that's the case.



Nintendo doesnt drop anything during weekends. Trailer is coming 100% today and released on thursday as thats how they usually did it. If not today then last chance is tomorrow and update droppin on friday


----------



## Raz (Jan 25, 2021)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I still have that strong gut feeling that the reveal trailer is going to drop tomorrow, and then the update is going to drop on Thursday.
> 
> Again I cannot explain why, but I just have had that feeling...


I think they'll just upload a trailer with an "available now" message at the end. Like, they've been doing this with some full game releases and dlcs sometimes (happened often when Nintendo Direct was still around).


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 26, 2021)

No better reaction picture to this constant waiting than this:




_Hope tomorrow is finally the day._

Have a slight feeling like it's going to be the same way as the Halloween update. The update itself drops at the very last day of January.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> No better reaction picture to this constant waiting than this:
> View attachment 353365
> _Hope tomorrow is finally the day._
> 
> Have a slight feeling like it's going to be the same way as the Halloween update. The update itself drops at the very last day of January.



Last chance is friday cause 31st is sunday.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wickel said:


> Exactly. These kind of ruts are pretty normal for me - I barely touched the game in september and december - but now I feel like we really need some new content to keep me engaged, otherwise I don't really see the point of checking on my town anymore.
> So I really hope this updates contains more than just Pavé, because it's been 6 months since we've had any regular content.





Snek said:


> Gosh this game is so BORING right now. The lack of interesting things to do is slowly turning me off. In NL, there were at least mini games you could play on the island to pass the time. Whatever is in this next update needs to be BIG and not just have the Pavé event. We need more content in general because this game feels so incomplete



Every game, including AC has limited content. There's nothing like infinity in any game I'm afraid.
As we could see, every single update in last moths, brought mainly focus on events or preparations to those events. 
Some changes we had, were needed (increased inventory, pumpkins) but haven't provided many changes to QoL I'm afraid.




Raz said:


> I'll be honest: as much as I love the game, I simply ran out of things to do. Sure, I could keep collecting different colors of items, or trying to breed the two colors of flowers I still don't have... I spent basically all January changing the layout of my island, and although a large part of it wasn't touched (I just changed what I had to change), the island is almost 100% complete at this point, even though I purposely left a large area without decorations because they may eventually add The Roost as a separate building.
> 
> The update won't be huge or game changing, that's for sure. But they need to add some significant "crunch" to the game so we can have a reason to keep playing. By "crunch" I'm talking about substantial gameplay additions, and not just a bunch of furniture or clothing. Even if they add all the furniture sets from the past games, as some have been asking for, it won't be enough to quench our thirst for content for the simple fact that after we redecorate areas/houses of the island with new furniture, we'll be back to the same point we are today.
> 
> Minigames are badly needed and they have to give players some encouragement to go online. Most people who have been playing this game for more than 3 months already have most things they want because they can just get those items from artificial sources (nookazon, tbt or any other platform where people can buy items from other players instead of praying for RNGesus to put the items they need on balloons). There's currently no reason at all to even visit another player's island because you can just visit their dream, which is kinda bizarre since AC is a social game.



We have limited amount of achievements, and we have a limited space on island. Sure, big N could change achievements a bit, for example - "catch 1,000,000 bugs" or "plant 1,000,000 trees", but it will be repetitive and changes nothing.
At this point, for advanced players something new and fresh is required, something unique, something what keep us to playing more and more.

In many occasions we were debating what happens if we will got more buildings, but I don't believe it ever happens. 
Obviously it could... but I lost my faith long time ago.
Existing building could be multi-stored, converted into something much bigger... but I don't believe it this either.
If we will have all NL content (what is unrealistic in my opinion) - game will have some sort of completion, but we will have what is missing from previous game(s) but it will be nothing new, really, nothing fresh.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

I think more buildings are in the pipeline. The Devs obviously are conscious of space and have tried to be extremely efficient in terms of buildings and content (combining mail with Airport, dreaming happening on a bed, etc.), but it's impossible ignore how badly people want a few more standalone shops, ESPECIALLY Brewster and the Roost. It might be the most strongly requested feature (and might explain why his return has been so delayed, if there is unused code of him being added to the Museum and the Devs decided to rebuild him from the ground up).

Also keep in mind, it's OK to be bored with Animal Crossing after several months of playing and/or take a break. We know that there are years of planned updates coming, and that was announced before New Horizons became one of the best selling games of all time in a few months. We're gonna get cool stuff.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

While I don't want to get my hopes up just to be disappointed afterwards, part of me really wishes The Roost coming back with the now upcoming update. It would just fit imo perfectly with Valentine's Day (Brewster selling hot chocolate) and the fact that it's still winter (warm drinks in form of coffee etc.). I mean, when else should they bring it back? Sure, there is still the 1st anniversary coming up, but something tells me they gonna focus on a different topic here which is bigger than The Roost (besides, there still this Super Mario 35th thing). After all, Luna for an example also came back out of nowhere in the summer update. 

Also, just a random thought: If they gonna include any Valentine's Day related items in this update, I hope for a Cupid outfit that comes along with angel like wings (I just want more wings available in this ffs).


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jaco said:


> I think more buildings are in the pipeline. The Devs obviously are conscious of space and have tried to be extremely efficient in terms of buildings and content (combining mail with Airport, dreaming happening on a bed, etc.), but it's impossible ignore how badly people want a few more standalone shops, ESPECIALLY Brewster and the Roost. It might be the most strongly requested feature (and might explain why his return has been so delayed, if there is unused code of him being added to the Museum and the Devs decided to rebuild him from the ground up).
> 
> Also keep in mind, it's OK to be bored with Animal Crossing after several months of playing and/or take a break. We know that there are years of planned updates coming, and that was announced before New Horizons became one of the best selling games of all time in a few months. We're gonna get cool stuff.



We have limited space, because THEY limited it for us deliberately. It's not the limit of console, it's nothing impossible. Island could be much bigger and many buildings would fit with no problem. Animal Crossing GC version has 15 villagers and console had less power than Switch... so it looks like many things are possible, if someone wants to improve it.
Combining and minimalistic view was not a good option and serves nothing than proving how stubborn developers could be.



Sweetley said:


> While I don't want to get my hopes up just to be disappointed afterwards, part of me really wishes The Roost coming back with the now upcoming update. It would just fit imo perfectly with Valentine's Day (Brewster selling hot chocolate) and the fact that it's still winter (warm drinks in form of coffee etc.). I mean, when else should they bring it back? Sure, there is still the 1st anniversary coming up, but something tells me they gonna focus on a different topic here which is bigger than The Roost (besides, there still this Super Mario 35th thing). After all, Luna for an example also came back out of nowhere in the summer update.
> 
> Also, just a random thought: If they gonna include any Valentine's Day related items in this update, I hope for a Cupid outfit that comes along with angel like wings (I just want more wings available in this ffs).



Instead... we have Valentine's Day card in the post office... oh... sorry, there is no post office... just stand inside the Airport. Instead hot chocolate we still have ovens serving no purposes, but luckily we can change our clothing, taking a fresh one from the fridge.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't know much about the technical decision that went into island size. I think the size is fine, but then again barely half of my island is used in even a basic capacity (and I like it that way).

I will say that running out of island design space (excluding storage space/custom designs) is a problem encountered only by very advanced players. There's an argument made by these same players that they don't want more buildings because it could ruin the meticulous design of their islands. They sort of have a point, but I feel like the real fun of New Horizons is compromise and redecoration as the seasons and your tastes/catalog changes.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Let’s hope it’s today and that it’s a good update


----------



## Aronthaer (Jan 26, 2021)

When do the trailers usually drop?


----------



## Ginkgo (Jan 26, 2021)

Aronthaer said:


> When do the trailers usually drop?


3 PM CET, so in approx. 2 hours


----------



## Aronthaer (Jan 26, 2021)

Ginkgo said:


> 3 PM CET, so in approx. 2 hours


Sick, thanks.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 26, 2021)

Jaco said:


> I don't know much about the technical decision that went into island size. I think the size is fine, but then again barely half of my island is used in even a basic capacity (and I like it that way).
> 
> I will say that running out of island design space (excluding storage space/custom designs) is a problem encountered only by very advanced players. There's an argument made by these same players that they don't want more buildings because it could ruin the meticulous design of their islands. They sort of have a point, but I feel like the real fun of New Horizons is compromise and redecoration as the seasons and your tastes/catalog changes.


I think that as well. If they're going to add more buildings, I definitely need more island space. I love how everything is arranged and I don't want to change it


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

It's only Tuesday. Frday is long ways out yet.


----------



## DVD (Jan 26, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> I think that as well. If they're going to add more buildings, I definitely need more island space. I love how everything is arranged and I don't want to change it



Because of this I'm pretty sure they will let the player make the choice if they want a new building or stuff to be added to an existing one. I for example would totally prefer a new building because I think that would very much help me decorate a pretty empty part of my island that I don't know what to do with, so it would make sense if they let us choose. I'd personally be pretty disappointed if the Roost went back to only being inside the museum...


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

Hoping for the trailer to finally drop in an hour


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

I bet visiting villagers is added in this update. Not sure about ceiling furniture tho


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

We will know soon if today is actually the day lol. Im not even excited that much as my expectations are extremeeeely low


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> We will know soon if today is actually the day lol. Im not even excited that much as my expectations are extremeeeely low


Same, I just want the update to drop so I can finally move on lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> I think that as well. If they're going to add more buildings, I definitely need more island space. I love how everything is arranged and I don't want to change it




Considering I never have any open room, and I only have 1 player house vs those who have 10 villagers and 8 player homes, there seems to be absolutely no room on our tiny islands to add more buildings. We need to a city escape like City Folk


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

So...no update eh?


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah  no private video as far as I can tell


----------



## rainadash (Jan 26, 2021)

I see private video I think?


----------



## bam94- (Jan 26, 2021)

There’s a private video in the playlist now, so the trailer must be dropping today!

Edit: Here.


----------



## Snek (Jan 26, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> We will know soon if today is actually the day lol. Im not even excited that much as my expectations are extremeeeely low



I am keeping my expectations low as well. I need more content than Pavé to keep me interested but I'm not getting my hopes up. Hopefully its today or perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

Its comin today!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Omgggg


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

bam94- said:


> There’s a private video in the playlist now, so the trailer must be dropping today!
> 
> Edit: Here.



Hallelujah! Thank you for the link


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

Private video: *exists*

AC fans right now:


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh my goshhh


----------



## moonlights (Jan 26, 2021)

finallyyy, I'm really looking forward to this!!


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

IT IS HERE INDEED. IM EXCITED.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

Still no Brewster...


...is what I'm prepared to say. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Still no Brewster...
> 
> 
> ...is what I'm prepared to say. We'll find out soon enough.


GFHDJSK you got me nervous lol


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> GFHDJSK you got me nervous lol


SAME. I was like omg is my internet lagging and the update is already out?? lol


----------



## Fenix (Jan 26, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Still no Brewster...
> 
> 
> ...is what I'm prepared to say. We'll find out soon enough.



Well, I'd say "Now with Valentine's Day is the perfect time for a cozy coffee shop with hot chocolate..." but I also said that the fall update was perfect for that so I'm not expecting much


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

Yeah I guess Brewster will come in March or something.

Pretty cool update still though.


...is what I'm also expecting to say


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Jez said:


> Yeah I guess Brewster will come in March or something.
> 
> Pretty cool update still though.
> 
> ...


I hate you


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

Dw guys brewster ISNT in it.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Pleeeeease let it be a good update


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

jasa11 said:


> Dw guys brewster ISNT in it.


Nintendo really hates coffee and pigeons, huh?


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 26, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Nintendo really hates coffee and pigeons, huh?


tea bird of paradise it is


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 26, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> tea bird of paradise it is


you mean like this, but with tea?






yes i am a inuyasha fan


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

AND???


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

Loool boring ass update.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

I knew it, still though some fun new furniture to collect and a holiday to enjoy.


----------



## bam94- (Jan 26, 2021)

Literally just Pavé, as we thought.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 26, 2021)

Nintendo really said "Here's Festivale and thats it."


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

annnnnd it was just for festivale! .....great


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, that was... Short.


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 26, 2021)

At least the new festivale stuff looks really cute ^^


----------



## YueClemes (Jan 26, 2021)

as we guess LOL small update before anniversary lol


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 26, 2021)

It seems most of this new furniture it's outdoor furniture, I wanted indoor items as well.
And ofc Brewster :/


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

The furniture looks horrible.


----------



## xara (Jan 26, 2021)

i think that this is the first update so far that’s left me saying “...that’s it?” after finishing watching the trailer.


----------



## Snek (Jan 26, 2021)

And....its just Pavé. Thanks Nintendo


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

This was the worst trailer they have released so far. OMG wtf nintendo.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

That was a lackluster of an update


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

i am hoping that the march update blows our socks off because this is disappointing


----------



## Undies (Jan 26, 2021)

Welp I was only expecting Pave, but I had hoped for more. One event that'll last like 1-2 days won't keep me busy until the Mario update....


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

That was probably the most underwhelming update ever LMAOOO


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 26, 2021)

i am not disappointed at all. I guess it is because I didn't get my hopes up with expecting anything BUT Pave stuff, and I am happy with this update tbh


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

Ah yes. I expected nothing and was still disappointed.

So what do we get on the 28th? Are those new reactions available at that time? 'Cause I'm ready to DANCE! Viva! Festivale!

In all seriousness though, I hope they threw in a few QoL updates in there. And Festivale looks exciting.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Yep, worst update we've had. All previous updates have included at least something else (even minor stuff included).


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

Pave's voice is weird...


----------



## Ginkgo (Jan 26, 2021)

The way they waited needlessly long to give us the trailer for the update, just to have the update come out even later, only for the entire actual content of the update to be timelocked until mid Feb anyway. This company is a damn mess


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

So the new Pave line has a newly themed booth, confetti machine, balloon, umbrella, flowerpot, rug, drum, flag and garland stand.

Along with the Festivale attire too.

Neat


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

a boring update for a really boring time of year sadly, i was hoping for more to do when my birthday comes around but festivale is a bit of a week over from it

i do think the items and event look cute but like....seriously


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 26, 2021)

March update is probs just a mario themed update and thats that lol


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

This was pretty much my worst fear of what would happen. One damn day of new content and that's it. I'll bet you the March update is Mario furniture and nothing else too. They obviously don't care about making quality updates for this game. They care way more about pocket camp which to me is sad.


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 26, 2021)

Wow that was only like 45 seconds of gameplay and half of it was just talking to Pave


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 26, 2021)

God I had low expectations but this is just even lower than low.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

Jez said:


> Pave's voice is weird...


It felt... human.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

Honestly, I liked the old Pavé furniture more, mainly because it was an indoor set with a nice color. The only cool thing about the new Pavé stuff is that confetti cannon (and I'm not even sure for what I could use this one on my island...). I'm not sure whatever I should like the new clothes or not.

Also, kinda surprised that it's really just Festivale and that's it. All the other updates added at least something different next to the event.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 26, 2021)

Super underwhelming, but... was that a rug the player was standing on at the end of the trailer? Outside?


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2021)

There was a rug placed outside near the end of the video (with the feathers on it), maybe we can place rugs outside?


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 26, 2021)

Here’s the summary


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

I just noticed that the video was dated 2020.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Here’s the summaryView attachment 353381


okay i wish they had put the seasonal items and reactions in the trailer (i mean they did show them so thats my fault i didnt put 2 and 2 together) because it doesnt feel as barren to me but dang, valentines day really got shafted huh lol

still makes it lackluster, just not as lackluster


----------



## xXJessXx (Jan 26, 2021)

Me and my boyfriend literally just turned to each other and said ‘Was that it?’. I had higher expectations tbh, I’ll have a look at the event but it definitely doesn’t catch my attention


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Here’s the summaryView attachment 353381



So, no mini games with your villagers like in NL? Also, no Valentine's confirmed. Lol


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 26, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Here’s the summaryView attachment 353381


And why the heck didn't they show the other parts in the trailer?


Rosch said:


> I just noticed that the video was dated 2020.


Nintendo does time traveling confirmed.


----------



## DVD (Jan 26, 2021)

I had low expectations and I was still disappointed

At least the festivale items seem to be pretty cool not gonna lie that's the only positive for me


----------



## Snek (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok to recap. So its basically NL Festivale, going around collecting feathers for Pavé to get special furniture or DIYs for said furniture and receive a new dance move reaction...yay. And this one, like the other events, can probably be finished in minutes. Very underwhelming but hey I was expecting this.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

sorry im typing so much but like....when is a decent chunk of content going to finally be added?? im tired of micro updates and i already have a sinking feeling that march will just be mario and thats it

im tired of nintendo holding back now, i used to be somewhat for it but now its ridiculous


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

Called the chocolate heart being available for Valentine's.

As for the rug outside, its more furniture piece then Rug I would think.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 26, 2021)

I told you.


----------



## Jacob4 (Jan 26, 2021)

i expected the bare minimum and was still disappointed


----------



## Rosch (Jan 26, 2021)

Why are they oversimplifying these events? They should've kept the minigames if there's nothing else to add for this update. *sigh*


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 26, 2021)

『あつまれ どうぶつの森』無料アップデートは1月28日配信。季節のイベント「カーニバル」などを追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

寒い日が続きますが、お変わりなくお過ごしでしょうか？ 北半球の島では、ゆきだるまづくりや、ゆきのけっしょうを使ったDIYなど、冬ならではの遊びが楽しめる時期ですね。『あつまれ どう




					topics.nintendo.co.jp
				



There's some more stuff in Nintendo JP's website that the trailer didn't cover:

Carnival reactions available from Nook's Cranny from February 1st-February 15th, includes 4 dancing reactions
Setsubun beans available from Nook Stop until February 3rd, Able Sisters also selling oni costumes
Chocolate heart and heart bouquet available between February 1st and 14th from Nook Stop, also says something about different colours there?
Resetti model available between January 25th(?) and February 2nd from Nook Stop
American Football rug and some kind of megaphone available between January 15th and February 15th from Nook Stop, the megaphone also has different colours available?
Something to celebrate Korean New Year available between February 10th and February 17th
Two items to celebrate Chinese New Year available between February 10th and February 17th
Maracas are mailed to you by Nintendo
Sanrio amiibo cards being reprinted March 26th, presumably the Sanrio villagers are coming back in March?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 26, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> sorry im typing so much but like....when is a decent chunk of content going to finally be added?? im tired of micro updates and i already have a sinking feeling that march will just be mario and thats it
> 
> im tired of nintendo holding back now, i used to be somewhat for it but now its ridiculous



Honestly at the end of the day, these are free updates and they are using the resources they have available to do this. Covid still plays a facotr for Japan since working from home is a very hard and a rare thing for them.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 26, 2021)

Jez said:


> There was a rug placed outside near the end of the video (with the feathers on it), maybe we can place rugs outside?



There's no confirmation that's a rug. It could be a ground item like the lights or manhole. Just don't want anyone to get their hopes up.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm kind of fearful that we won't actually get decent additions to the game at this point. Is this all the game had to offer? The game is still so bare-bones after a year and it's really lacking, it *desperately* needs a good chunk of content, this micro-updates are ruining the excitement and hope for me.


----------



## azurill (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m not surprised that the update is about Pave. It would have been nice if they had added something else. Which probably means nothing or just letters for Valentine’s Day. @jasa11 is probably right about next month only being about Mario. It would be nice if we can finally put rugs outside.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 26, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> 『あつまれ どうぶつの森』無料アップデートは1月28日配信。季節のイベント「カーニバル」などを追加。 | トピックス | Nintendo
> 
> 
> 寒い日が続きますが、お変わりなくお過ごしでしょうか？ 北半球の島では、ゆきだるまづくりや、ゆきのけっしょうを使ったDIYなど、冬ならではの遊びが楽しめる時期ですね。『あつまれ どう
> ...



HOLD UP. A resetti model?!!
Now I am actually excited.


----------

